# How are you cutting back?



## Missy

OK--- I admit it, I am a bit of a snob-- I much prefer Whole Foods to Stop and Shop, and until recently I went to full service to fill my car (this habit changed due to there being fewer and fewer full serve gas stations.) I feed my boys a mix of NV medallions and cut up sirloin with some veggies thrown in... And usually I like brands better than generics. But lately I have found myself doing things I have never done...like going into a Walmart (gasp) for $4. prescriptions as opposed to $30 at my local CVS (for Jasper of course.) and going to the Market Basket nearest me which is in a not so great neighborhood--- but I saved about $60 dollars, and they had everything and every brand I needed (except I didn't like their tomatoes) So now I am hoping to get my produce at local farmer's markets. 

I mean no offense to anyone, perhaps you have already discovered what I am just feeling the pinch enough to seek out... But what are you doing to save a bit with the cost of everything spiraling out of control?


----------



## mintchip

We walk a lot more!


----------



## irnfit

I had to make a choice between going to Nationals or going on vacation with DH and the pups. Hope to see everyone next year at Nationals.


----------



## pjewel

I no longer take recreational drives. There is something wrong with my dryer and it was taking 5 to 6 hours (you read that right) to dry a load of wash. When I realized they increased my budget billing for gas/electric to close to $600 a month, I started taking my clothes to a laundromat till I can replace the dryer and have the vent cleaned out.

I also try to buy what I really need at the supermarket rather than "that looks good, and I'd like to try that." Oh, and most importantly I started grooming my own dogs.


----------



## NancyVB

We don't go out to dinner and a movie anymore. We cook and rent a movie. 
We don't go for long drives in the country, our backyard has been our hang out this summer. 
I don't go shopping just for the heck of it. 
I took a pay cut and lost hours back in Feb. and am still trying to adjust without freaking out. Job security doesn't exsist in Michigan.


----------



## Tritia

Well, with four kids and only one income we've had to make several cuts. One of our biggest issues is dh works about almost an hour away from home. And he drives a van, which costs us about $100 a wk in gas right now  So, the boys and I have been sticking to our little town most of the summer. If I need something at Wal-mart, instead of our little store here in town. I have dh stop on the way home. So, guess trying to save in gas is a big thing for us.

We were also doing a mini kitchen reno. I scrapped that. I had new counters ordered and realized it all seemed so silly at this time. I was changing counters in a 3 yr old house simply because I didn't like the color. Right now, we are doing and buying things we NEED, instead of want.


----------



## Tritia

pjewel said:


> I no longer take recreational drives. There is something wrong with my dryer and it was taking 5 to 6 hours (you read that right) to dry a load of wash. When I realized they increased my budget billing for gas/electric to close to $600 a month, I started taking my clothes to a laundromat till I can replace the dryer and have the vent cleaned out.
> 
> I also try to buy what I really need at the supermarket rather than "that looks good, and I'd like to try that." Oh, and most importantly I started grooming my own dogs.


Geri, girl..what's up with the dryer?? Our was doing that. Basically drying from the air (taking forever, like yours) I went to a few sites to trouble shoot the problem. And it was suggested that it was the heating element. I think it was like a $40 fix.


----------



## Posh's Mom

I made a "compact" contract with myself not to buy clothing, shoes, movies, music, or anything else "i really don't need" for a year. Well, I made it from October to July and then no one bought me a gift for my birthday, and I mean no one, so I although I was doing really well I caved out of "I deserve a gift" and went to TJ Maxx!!!! Darn it! Of course, I used to go there once or twice a month and that definitely added up. I hadn't been there since May of 2007...so that's pretty major that I made it one year!


----------



## pjewel

Tritia said:


> Geri, girl..what's up with the dryer?? Our was doing that. Basically drying from the air (taking forever, like yours) I went to a few sites to trouble shoot the problem. And it was suggested that it was the heating element. I think it was like a $40 fix.


A $40 fix??? And mine probably cost me thousands of dollars in gas bills. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

Instead of running somewhere each day to grab something or do a chore we are trying to make a list and get it all done while we are out to save on gas. I've started making menus and buying what I "need" and leaving off lots of the junk foods (except DH has to have his ice cream at night). Staying away from the Mall of Georgia.  I did get a new PC today while it was tax free weekend. :frusty: We have a water ban here because of NO rain and I have really learned to save water which has made me more aware of saving in other areas. My passion that I'm missing -- creams and lotions -- but I have enough in the bathroom to last a long time!!:biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn

I am deliberately staying away from the mall.
I'm careful about my trips into town. We have a large toll bridge that costs us about $300 a month to cross (let alone the gas) - so needless to say - I'm not crossing it as much. I'm planning my trips better, and carpooling when I can.

My only problem is these pups - I can't seem to cut back there. Lucky Dog (our favorite store) loves seeing us drive up. Since Rocky & Rudy _are_ my entertainment, new toys & treats are a "need". lol


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy - I'm glad someone finally asked - I almost did the same thing a month or so ago. I've made dramatic changes for us - as you know my landlord doubled our rent. Rather than try and stay in something smaller to keep the girls in their school, I took the plunge and relocated us out of the SF bay area. It was the best thing I've ever done for our family - we're closer to real friends and our home and neighborhood makes us so happy.

But did I have to pinch, pinch, pinch pennies to be able to afford the move - OMG was that expensive and I got a great rate. I just had so stuff much to move. :frusty: But I did things like go without a haircut for three months (yuck), doubled the time between nail appointments, started buying in bulk which is so hard with two petite girls - you just don't get a lot of variety in meal planning. Shopped every food sale, cherry picking the bargains. I bought dog food at the cheapest store in town (still keeping my brands, but just buying a few miles farther away). I literally stuck by the rule, "if you can't eat it, we don't buy it." We hardly run our air conditioning and found out our energy bill has decreased! So we'll treat ourselves to a bit cooler house. We didn't eat out at all. If we went to a dog show, I prepared meals to bring with us. It was really tough. And you know, I realized that I really didn't miss buying all the extra stuff. 

Although I did just splurge on a very expensive new comb for MeMe, a new brush as well as a great new dog bed. :whoo: For me? A haircut with a coupon and the girls earned themselves a new pool to swim in. But they earned the money themselves with our moving sale. They worked very hard and have been so good about having to leave their friends, they deserved a nice reward.

I've also started paying cash for my gas so I realize just how expensive it is to drive and try and keep my MPG way up by reducing my speed on the freeway.


----------



## Jane

I can't believe how much food prices have skyrocketed! During the summer, my dad has a very prolific garden so we get a lot of our fresh produce from him, which is delicious and free. 

I try to drive my regular car (a gas-guzzling SUV) less and take the extremely old Honda civic instead, if its just me in the car, or if I'm going a longer distance. My husband has cycled to work for the past 6 years, so he hardly ever uses the car. 

Since my kids are home for the summer, I can't go to my favorite place as often - the mall - but that is a good thing (at least my hubby thinks so). I have been wasting a ton of time on the computer (Facebook, etc.) instead :biggrin1: which is basically free.

Missy, what a difference in prescription prices - $30 vs. $4! As much as I hate Walmart, that would get me in there too!

Wow, Amy, I admire your "compact" with yourself! I know I don't have that level of self-control!


----------



## mellowbo

I just seem to be less interested in buying things lately. The prices are higher and I find myself saying "do I really want/need this". Like Jane, I'm on the free computer more.
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*making footwear last...*

Since most of us walk our dogs and are walking more, I wanted to share something I learned from one of the shoe reps who gives us clinics at our store. Most shoes these days are made with an EVA sole, which means Ethyl Vinyl Acetate. What makes the shoes light and comfy as well as supportive is that air pockets are shot into the vinyl to give it the feel and spring we love. This enables us to keep up with our dogs.

However, if you wear them every day, these air pockets suppress and slowly break down. By wearing two pairs of shoes and switching them every other day, the shoe will repair itself and last longer. Especially sneakers or shoes with the comfort zone. So save on shoes, don't wear the same ones every day.

For example, one pair of shoes will last three months. By wearing every other day, two pairs of the same shoes will last over a year or more. Make sense?

Also if you are riding your bike, ask a specialist if your seat is high enough. Now that I work in a sporting goods store, I found out that I have been riding all my life with a seat that is too low. This makes your legs work harder up hill as well as decreasing efficiency while riding. Hey at 52, I can still rock climb and mountain bike...because I have learned to work smarter, not harder.


----------



## swtxsweetie

I like to consider myself a minimalist, so it's about cutting back on stuff that I don't need. Specially now that I have to provide for Momo. I don't eat out that much, even for lunch. When I go grocery shopping, I only buy what's on sale. Like if pork chops are on sale, I'll be eating pork chops. If steaks on sale, I'll be eating that. I also will buy stuff and keep it in my freezer. Also, I don't buy a lot of drinks. Just not good for you and all those bottles and cans are not good for the environment. 

Also, I try to do most of my grocery shopping and what not on the way home from work. Never really have to drive out of the way to get stuff, which saves gas and time.

If you just love to shop, then start bargain shopping. I always check sites like fatwallet.com, spoofee.com, slickdeals.net and retailmenot.com for coupon codes and such before I buy something. Also, know when the sales are. Most stores have semi-annual sales. I make myself not buy anything unless it's 50% off. By the way, if you just love cosmetics, eyelipsface.com has decent stuff.

And, I make toys for Momo sometimes. I just have some yarn lying around and old socks. I stuffed one sock with the other socks and tied it with a yarn. I walk around with it and he just chases after me like I am holding a steak. I can imagine all sorts of things you can do with old jeans and old pillows as toys.


----------



## Leeann

What a great thread Missy, I love getting other ideas of how to save.

I cant say that me and DH have changed much except switching vehicles when the price of gas went up, he works an hour away from home and me 5 min. so he now drives the car and I drive the truck. DH always jokes that he has never seen someone stretch a penny as far as I do LOL. I am not a spontaneous buyer, I live for budgets and planning.

I would like to add a tip that a lot of people do not think about. How many people get money back from the government at the end of the year and what do you do with that money? I am a strong believer of not allowing the government to have any more of my money than they need. Let me give an example, say you get $3,000 back at the end of the year, that is $57.69/week! How many could use that money on a monthly basis to help pay bills or if you don't need it why not add that to your IRA or 401K plan and make money off of it instead of the government making money. It is so simple to change your tax status and start taking advantage of your money. I have a single dad at work that has 2 girls, he claims 7 on his taxes and uses that money to help pay for the private school his girls go to, he is investing in their future.


----------



## Julie

I had to laugh when I read this thread---if we cut back anymore,we'd be dead!ound:

I seriously doubt any of you live like we do,here in the midwest.....but if anyone would like to try it "first-hand" you just let me know.I'd be more then a little happy to trade you places for a little while.:becky:

Here are a few tips:

buy the cheap-o cereal in the bag made by malto-meal----it's the same stuff as what's in the box,just the packaging is different

I get to leave my house once every week or two and actually drive somewhere. We make a list of stuff to buy at Walmart(here--that's a big outing)

we do not eat out only rarely---and it's McDonalds! Or Hardees if they are having a special. 

I have never had a pedicure or a manicure in my life.

Haircuts? Usually I take the scissors to my own hair and 2-3 x a year I actually get my haircut---where? Walmart!

We do not have steak--ever. We have hamburger and hot dogs and once in awhile we get chicken breasts or pork chops. You learn many many many ways to cook hamburger and you buy it in 10 pound tubes when it is on sale. You then cut it up and put it in freezer bags.

I do not buy them--but my daughter will sometimes buy bottled water. I re-fill them.

The handle bags from stores? They make great garbage sacks and also pick up dog poop.

Things have gotten super tight around here lately and I even have to now buy the cheap-o sh_t bread for 79cents.If you can----buy the potato bread.It is 3.19 a loaf but stays soft and fresh and is absolutely wonderful and fat free. You eat less because it is more "filling".

Oh--vacation? No---Since 1985 I have been on vacation once.Back in about 1995 we took the kids to see Mt.Rushmore. We packed a couple coolers and ate sandwiches from them. We ate 1 meal out a day.

Now-----I hope you are all laughing---see why I got such a kick out of driving Quince around and taking his picture in towns I've never been in,in that monthly challenge? I live vicoriously through you!:thumb::hug:


----------



## Thumper

Interesting thread and so timely!

Let's see, I gave up manicures/pedicures about 6 months ago. It was starting to feel like a 'chore' to me, and it was $100 a month, which i just decided was wasteful, one day. My nails are finally starting to be 'normal' again, wearing the acrylics for 5 years really messed up my nails! Honestly, I'm glad to be done with it.

Dh and I haven't been going out to dinner as much as we used to. But...the prices of groceries for my big family of 7 kids is INSANE! So we do a lot of shopping at BJ's wholesale club and i always use the coupons they send us and cut the coupons from the Sunday paper! Last week, we saved $40 in coupons! 

There are some things though...that I will absolutely NOT skimp on. I won't skimp on detergents (laundry and dishsoap), I won't skimp on coffee, and I'm sure there are a few other things I'm forgetting...oh..fabric, probably. But if I can save money, I will.

I also try to avoid racing people in sports cars at the stoplights! LOL

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - I'm not laughing at all - it's really serious for many people. My girls have been on one vacation their entire life - Disneyland that we drove to. I'm a single adoptive mom and both girls have special needs, so I had to stay home for the first five years for all of their special therapy and medical treatment. I used all of my savings, pension, 401 K, life insurance cash value etc to fund my staying at home. But it has been worth every sacrifice - my girls are mainstreamed and they have no health problems. And I adore them. And most of the time they think I'm pretty neat too - so what more is there to life other than our Havanese?


----------



## Julie

Lisa,
I have a special needs child. My son is 7 was a quarter of a million dollars BEFORE we brought him home from the hospital. He was 3 months premature. He has autism at a moderate level we found out last year. I lost my job in management/retail because of him. Someone had to stay home with him---it was me. Therefore,I lost my job and we have been on a single family income since. 

It is very serious-----however---if I didn't try to laugh it off----I'd cry. I have only two choices-laugh or cry. I spent alot of time crying,and it did me little good. Now I'm chosing to laugh.:thumb:


----------



## Missy

Julie, and everyone, I feel bad if this thread made anyone feel bad. I just feel that everyone (well not the super rich) is now feeling this dare I say "recession" in ways we've not felt before-- I can only imagine if you were already living frugally how it must feel. We have been very fortunate up until now to not have to scrimp too much, we do NOT lead luxurious lives, we live in a modest house in a modest community. we save a little. we had gone out to dinner when ever we want, we take one vacation a year most years, and treated ourselves to what now seem like frivolous luxuries. 

But now, we see our savings dwindle not on anything extravagant we have bought but simply to live. The gas, the groceries, everything has just quadrupled except for our salaries and I know we are the lucky ones. 

I too have stopped shopping for anything but the bare necessities, and I find myself being really turned off by extravagance. we have a new mall near where we live that was supposed to be very high end with luxury stores and resturaunts and condos. Needless to say it is not doing very well. But the other day we had to go in there to get an operating system for our computer
and it really made me feel like what a waste of resources. Also, I rarely begrudge people their nice houses with beautiful views, but when we visited the Hampton's, I couldn't help but think each of these privately owned mansions could buy a third world country and it would probably be a better tax write-off for the owners.

Anyway, I will get off my soap box. I really meant this as a way to share and not make anyone feel bad. But Julie, if you can only afford one luxury I can't think of a better one than Quincy. eace:


----------



## Julie

Missy,
It doesn't make me feel bad at all. I'm a good person and my heart is in the right place. That takes me far......

We are just in 2 different worlds,and I enjoy looking (pictures)and chatting with those people in different circumstances. Money doesn't make a person...it makes life easier,no doubt,but I'm a midwest farm girl...I've struggled my entire life financially,especially as kids growing up. We've always gotten by. I have no idea what some of these experiences are like for you all.....if I win the lottery,I may find out :becky: but I'm not holding my breath!ound:

I'm not after someone to feel sorry for me,or anything like that--I'm just really into reality and truth...and for me-----what I posted was.

I have Quincy because I had this crazy idea he would help my autistic son. I used my retirement account to pay for Quincy and prayed for a miracle. It hasn't worked out as I'd hoped,but I did get to meet all you guys on the forum.:grouphug:


----------



## Laurief

We too have cut back considerably this year. We used to eat out 2-3 times a week, now most week we dont at all. I dont grocery shop anymore! When I do, I always come home with more than I intended on getting. My husband runs out every day and gets our dinner for that night. Although I am sure frozen or canned items would be cheaper, we have NOT cut back on fresh veggies! That is one thing DH cant give up. Our 25th Anniversary is next month and at this point we dont think we can afford to even go away for a long weekend for it. 
I think that everyone feels this crunch - I just cant wait for it to get better

BTW - Julie - When my kids were younger and around more, I used to by those Malt-o-meals cereals all the time. They really are just as good as the named brand ones and I think about 1/2 the price!!!


----------



## Thumper

I love the golden graham ones  Well, I love all golden graham tasting cereal.

And with sending my oldest daughter to college this year, she is definitely on a budget and I hope she learns a lot of budgeting and prioritizing.

Everyone I have talked to lately seems to be cutting back, in one way or another. Prices just keep climbing and climbing! its crazy!

Kara


----------



## good buddy

Julie, You might just barely have me beat, but not by alot! I would consider myself very frugal! It's the way I was raised and also having children very young, I knew the tighter I could pinch a penny the farther it would go. If something breaks, we try to fix it instead of buying new. I go to yard sales and thrift stores and look for bargains. I also may pick up a thing or two through 'Freecycle'. *I got a grooming table free last year!  We grow a garden every year to have fresh food and also because it saves money at the market. I never go on lavish vacations, but would prefer to spend the money on my own home as an investment. The best place I can think to go at the end of a long hard day is home. That doean't mean it's a mansion--it's not! But it's clean and warm and dry and filled with books, and dogs and birds and love and my T.V and computer and phone! LOL That's good enough for me! My husband has been highjacking my car when he has to do errands since my Toyota goes farther on a tank of gas than his big truck. I'm after my guys to repair that obvious (to me heehee) water leak under the front lawn to pinch a penny. We do most work around the house ourselves rather than pay to have it done ie. home repairs, yard work and such. I've never hired in a cleaning lady--I AM the cleaning lady LOL! I don't wear make up or have my nails done and get a hair cut a couple times a year, the rest of the year I say it's "growing out". When things are on sale we really stock up especially on canned goods and when the stores have clothing sales we grab jeans and t-shirts to last. I'm not a fashionista, so don't spend much on purses and shoes to match every outfit. My mom taught me to make due with a pair of sneakers, a pair of black heels and a pair of brown work shoes.  I've been lucky enough that we aren't in a position of having to cut back YET, but I still like to live simply. My pets are my luxury items. They give back to me everything I invest in them, by helping me to live in the moment, making me smile and lowering my blood pressure. When you look at it that way, they're a bargain!


----------



## mellowbo

Julie,
When my boys were young we were really struggling and your story reminds me of me! I still have my old favorite cook book titled "101 Ways to Cook Hamburger". I must have somehow caught it on fire a little way back then because I had covered it with lime green shelf paper. My babies scribbled in it. Memories. My "babies" are now turning 40 so a lot has changed, but those were great years. 
Bless you and your special needs son. I would bet Quincy has helped him more than you know. 
Carole
xxoox


----------



## suzyfrtz

Thanks, Missy, for posting this thread. DH and I are retired for 5 years and had to change some of our thinking about spending back then. Even so, the recent recession has made us rethink - again. We used to enjoy the nice restaurant meal but now Golden Corral (Senior Rate) does just fine. And McDonald's and Wendy's have senior coffees, sometimes free! We also consolidate our shopping trips, and DH has a motorcyle, so that really helps if we need a little something that we forgot from the store. I go to Sam's Club for paper products, detergents, and some canned goods. The gas stations have the lowest prices on soda, and I make alot of iced tea. Wal-mart is a long drive - 18 miles - for us, and we like their decaf coffee, so we get two cans at a time when we're in the neighborhood. I also like hanging clothes on a line outside. I try to use up leftovers, even if it means giving DH spaghetti pie the day after we have spaghetti! Here in Mich. we get 10 cents deposit back on soda bottles and cans, so we save those bottles! 

In our early days, pinching pennies came naturally! 100 Ways With Hamburger !! I had a cookbook called Making Everything With Campbell's Soup or something like that! LOL. Seriously, cooking from scratch will save alot too. And don't forget yard sales and dollar stores, and coupons!

Another hint - forget Barnes & Noble and Borders and Amazon unless you really want that book as a keepsake - the public library is FREE! 

And maybe this is not a good idea for everyone - many times when we go on vacation we stay with friends and relatives. They SAY they're always happy to see us! And always, we have a wonderful time!

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## mckennasedona

We haven't had to cut back that much because we tend to be frugal in the first place. We do splurge on the dogs, no doubt. We don't splurge on ourselves though. When we bought our house we bought one that was not at the high end of what we could afford because we wanted to be able to have fun instead of being house poor. We drive our cars until they fall apart. I buy our clothes at JC Penney and even Target. I won't step foot in a Macy's until they have a great sale. Our vacations are camping trips and since I like most of the comforts of home we invested in a nice tent trailer a few years ago. We are anal about keeping it clean so it will last us a long time.(The best part is the dogs can always come with us)
I'll admit I was nervous about the very first play date I had at my house. I had myself convinced that only rich people could afford these dogs and what would rich Bay Area people think of our simple home that was missing some furniture because we gave away some old stuff to a friend who needed it and we hadn't replaced it yet (and we still haven't....). We hosted it anyway and we had a wonderful time. Now, it's become a yearly tradition I think.


----------



## Julie

You want to laugh? All Mom's should be able to relate to this---
When I was growing up,we had to wear hand-me-down clothes and I was the only girl!!! Thank goodness there was someone my Mom was friends with that had 2 older girls! Well,I was thinking about that,and you know what? I probably have the only kid that actually wears out his own clothes!!! Robbie is paper-rail thin and he has worn the same clothes now 2-3 years. How many Mom's always say they wished their kids would quit growing long enough to wear their clothes out?ound: 

Another tip--Sears usually has super great sales the end of July for back to school. I bought Robbie some shirts/shorts for 4.00 each awhile back and they have been pretty nice.If you have little ones in the 4-7 size range,it might be worth checking out Sears.


----------



## Julie

I'll admit I was nervous about the very first play date I had at my house. I had myself convinced that only rich people could afford these dogs and what would rich Bay Area people think of our simple home that was missing some furniture because we gave away some old stuff to a friend who needed it and we hadn't replaced it yet (and we still haven't....). We hosted it anyway and we had a wonderful time. Now, it's become a yearly tradition I think.[/QUOTE

Susan,
I feel this way too. Only rich people seem to have these dogs,and yet here I am...
I'm not having a playdate,but I'm already dreading Chicago next year for Nationals. I can see that I truely don't fit in......


----------



## Gableshavs

In Miami, cutting back means turning the air conditioner up to 78 during the day. We've been doing that and it's saving plenty on the electric bill. 
Manicure, I do my own, pedicures are done by the Cuban lady in her home for 11.00, I just can't give that up. I only get on once a month though.
We haven't gone to the movies in ages, but do get rentals from Netflix. So we're saving 9.00 (times 2, times 4 times a month, not including popcorn and treats).
I'm riding my bike more and driving less. Since everything is within 4 miles the bike is perfect. My husband wants to buy a Vespa to get to and from work. I think he'd be better buying a bike.
We're all going to dog shows less this year. Here in Miami our club has scheduled a 4 day show in 2009 because more people are getting conscious about gas prices and this way we hope more people will come to the 4 day show.
I've given up shopping at least for now and wearing the clothes I already own. 
We still go out to dinner 2 times a week, but not to the expensive restaurants (Japanese). I'm getting to be a better cook, that's a bonus. We do buy bulk food at Costco and grind our own hamburger just like my mother did. She was the best at being frugal as was grandma. We now recycle everything we can and buy store brands as well. Nobody has noticed the difference.
We're only going on one vacation this year and avoiding flying because they really get you with fees when dealing with suitcases. In Miami we can go on a cruise right out of the port, and cruise prices are at bargain rates. However, we won't go on one until December.


----------



## Suuske747

Cutting back... things here are not much different.....
Fuel prices are insane....and between countries there is still quite a difference... I drive 15km to cross the Belgium border, to fill the tank, and that's still cheaper! Especially the ppl close to the boarder are lucky to be able to do that, however I find it strange that still people are too "lazy" to drive 10 minutes and save so much money per tank!

We are very strict on our appliances, we never have anyting on "stand-by", if I leave a room I turn off the light....I don't brush teeth and have the water run simultanuously, only when needed....

We do have a huge aquarium, but we have a timer set so the light goes on at 16:00 until way pas midnight, instead on during the day, because after 21:00 we have cheaper electricity. I wash, iron and dry only after 21:00 and in the weekends during cheap electricity.... A few months ago the companies changed rates and the difference isn't that big anymore, but I will stick to that routine...

Stuff from the drugstore, I go to the cheapest we've got....and buy the fake brands that come from the same factory anyway..... 
Ever since I had a friend work at a certain factory, and she told me how 3 different brand came from the same conveyer belt...well, that was an eye-opener for me!

I go to the high-quality grocerer but only buy the fresh stuff that's on bonus (every week different goods are on reduction) and meat and frozen veggies are then bought in multiples, I love my freezer 

drinks and other simple stuff is bought at the low-cost grocerer.....

Clothes, well I am lucky to have a retail store of my favourite store close by..... Miss Etam  I don't know if they have stores in the US.... So something will be in the store for 8 to 12 weeks and then the left-overs will be moved to my store.... so why would I buy something for full price if I can have it 50-70% reduced if I am patient.... Now, I don't even buy clothes anymore that are more expensive than 15 euro.....or it's something I really need.... thing is, because I am not an average nice size....my size is always still available *grins*

Books, we have a huge second handstore here, so I go there....

pedicure, manicure? what's that? hahaha! I just learn by trial and error hahaha!
haircuts? colouring? I love my mum to bits! She will have a go at it, it will take of course 4 times longer than at a pro, but it work, looks ok.... 4 times a year I go to a cheap barber shop in town, to get it modelled again, so then my mum can take over again *grins*
The last few years we had an influx of asian barbershops, who are really cheap! However, trying to explain how you want your hair done, isn't that easy!

We refurbished our bathroom, we didn't have ppl in, Eric did it all by himself, with patience and accuracy....we bough the tiles, bath, sink, cupboard etc at the cheapest handyman store...this store has a guarantee that if you find their stuff cheaper somewhere else then you get 10% discount on that cheaper price....so Eric searched for hours, printed it all off, and there you go, we saved up to 600 euro! We chose stuff that was cheap but looks expensive....

last.....I don't think we'll be able to do the NY-Niagara trip....it's just sooo expensive.... I just sooo badly want to go to Canada....I want to go the rockies.....the canadian rockies.....the flight itself we might scrape toghether....but they places to stay....it just adds on and on....

I can't remember who mentioned the tax bit...yes we struggle every month, every month is a surprise whether or not we can transfer something into our savings account.....however we chose to get our tax return once a month....because it's a nice feeling to actually get money....money that you then can put in a savings account and make a wise decision on what to do with it..... you know there will be some money....it's like a treat....a reward....
If you'd get the money monthly, it would just disappear.....

Here in the Netherlands it's not really possible to buy a house way above your possibilities....I've learned that in the US people were really being ripped off, here we don't have to worry about those things luckily....we knew when we bought our house, we'd be tight for a bit, that was ok....but we never anticipated the stupid things our government would do....they didn't increase wages.....in the non-profit sector that is....the profit sector of course makes just as much money as usual.....

What bugs me most is how energy bills keep being raised, because of a rising "costs" but then in the newspapers you read how the energy companies have had only "43 million" euro profit! Why don't governments put a halt to it!?

I guess they are just as bad..... last year our government gave itself a 30% raise, we normal ppl are jumping for joy if we get a 1,25% raise!! We teachers are being really underpayed here....and if we'd really put some action to it.....you know, just 2 days proper strike, the country would be on its *bleep* and the government would know how important it is.... just like nurses, the whole social and medical care section, such an important job with immediate responsability on the lives of humans, way underpayed....we have such a strong position... but because we are too social of nature, nothing will ever happen...

It's just wrong..... wrong.....

sorry for the rant....


----------



## Missy

We too bought a house we could afford too, further out then we had hoped, but we looked at what we could afford not what the bank said we could and I am so happy we did that. But it was 7 years ago when houses were going for above asking price so I don't think we have built very much equity. 

We hardly go to movies...I shop for just what I need (and that includes on-line and for the boys) I only get pedicures when I can't stand the feel of my feet anymore or it hurts to walk... I already drive a civic and DH an Accord. so that is a good thing. We are limiting our dinners out to once a week, and sometimes we choose not too. We chose a vacation where we could take the boys to save on sitters (ok that was not because of the economy) and do a lot of our own cooking. And I haven't done it yet, but it is on my list to go to our public library instead of B&N. And I as I said by going to Market Basket this week I saved over $60 dollars. 

I just had this conversation with my neighbor...trying to look for a silver lining. Maybe this will be good for our nation. Perhaps a we will learn to be less of a throwaway society. The thing that impressed me most when we went to Paris in 2000, was the comfort they have with antiquity. Nothing is torn down and re-built. Everyone looks beautiful, but if you look closely, the shoes and bags and clothes are worn, but well taken care of. Our Favorite resturaunts were not fancy, but everything was fresh and relatively inexpensive...And no one honked in the worst traffic I ever experienced. 

I for one, feel like this has given me a good kick in the butt. I mean do really need anything else? I mean shopping sometimes becomes self therapy, but like a kid (or dog) with a toy, how long do I love that new "thing." I don't mean to say it is a good thing, it sucks and I do hope it turns around, but maybe just maybe it will help at least me re-evaluate what is really important. (that would be, my DH, my family, my dogs and this forum.)


----------



## Suuske747

Missy said:


> The thing that impressed me most when we went to Paris in 2000, was the comfort they have with antiquity. Nothing is torn down and re-built. Everyone looks beautiful, but if you look closely, the shoes and bags and clothes are worn, but well taken care of. Our Favorite resturaunts were not fancy, but everything was fresh and relatively inexpensive...And no one honked in the worst traffic I ever experienced.


ok, noone honked in the worst traffic? In Paris!? wow, I really wonder what US-traffic must be like hahahaha!!! I guess it's all in the reference ey, depends on your perspective 
Yep, we love antiquities  we know what's special! However, I still feel not enough!! Rome really doesn't take as much care of their treasure as I hoped.... Pompeii is not being taken care of properly.....


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

We're pretty good at keeping our budget low, low, low. We consider Taco Bell or Burger King a splurge. Real restaurants are only for birthdays or anniversaries. All other meals are homemade. Groceries are split between the Wal-Mart Super Center and Stater Bros, whichever one is the cheapest. They're next to each other so in one trip we will shop at both for items on sale. I used to only buy name brands, but I've been trying store brands and sticking with those that are palatable. I make dishes in bulk and freeze extra to use later on. Costco is another place we shop, maybe every few months or so for specific items.

We don't use the central A/C but rather a window unit for the front rooms/living area and ceiling fans in every room. The drapes are all insulated to keep the heat out or in, depending on the season. Our energy usage has dropped steadily the past two years, but our bill continues to go up! You've gotta love SoCal Edison. Laundry isn't done until after 7:00 pm (19:00). We now unplug appliances when they're not in use (like coffee makers & toaster ovens). Lights are turned off when we leave a room. 

DH installed a gray water line to water the plants in our way back area. 

I get a haircut once a year and when I do, I fill out a form to have the hair donated to the Locks of Love program. That way the haircut is free for me and a child with cancer will get a wig from my long locks. It's a win-win. Both DH and my son clip their own hair at home.

I used to buy new clothes maybe every 2-3 years, and even then it was only a few items at a time and only if I really had to replace something. This year, however, I've had to buy a few times since my weight has been steadily dropping. I'm only buying two or three items in each size though, since I know I'll have to change sizes again in a few months. Even my shoe size has dropped! The hardest thing about this part of our budget is that I have to buy good running shoes every 400 miles or so and those are NOT cheap. However, that's something I simply CANNOT skimp on. My joints are worth every penny.

KP drives to work twice a week so that's not too bad. I don't drive anywhere during the week...unless it's an emergency which, thankfully, we haven't had since last October. 

We don't go out to movies unless it's a special occasion like an anniversary or birthday. I do use Netflix to keep my sanity...for all my staying at home I am very much a movie buff. 

Mostly we don't go anywhere and we live a very simple life at home. I like it that way! We've been saving for years to replace our back lawn and we finally saved enough to get it done this summer. Right now DH is out back prepping the lawn area, which we'll seed tomorrow. Next will be a raised garden bed so we can plant our own tomatoes and what not next year. We do almost all of our own landscaping and repair work, unless it's something beyond our capability. 

The dogs still get treats, though much of it is homemade now. When I think about it, that's probably better than store bought. At least I know exactly what's in the treat! We don't take them out anymore, but then we don't drive down to see my parents as much as I'd like, either. 

All in all I think we're doing pretty good. We're pinching pennies and still staying happy.


----------



## mintchip

I know what you mean but :grouphug: Havanese owners are rich in other ways!:grouphug:


Julie said:


> I'll admit I was nervous about the very first play date I had at my house. I had myself convinced that only rich people could afford these dogs and what would rich Bay Area people think of our simple home that was missing some furniture because we gave away some old stuff to a friend who needed it and we hadn't replaced it yet (and we still haven't....). We hosted it anyway and we had a wonderful time. Now, it's become a yearly tradition I think.[/QUOTE
> 
> Susan,
> I feel this way too. Only rich people seem to have these dogs,and yet here I am...
> I'm not having a playdate,but I'm already dreading Chicago next year for Nationals. I can see that I truely don't fit in......


----------



## Leeann

Sally you forgot to :fish: her. Not fit in? Are you crazy girl.
The talk about new cloths crack me up, just the other week my boss told me he was getting ready to call that tv show that makes people over on me, that's how often I buy new cloths. I told him to give me a raise. My only spurdge in life is my boys, everything else needs to be planned out with a budget for us. One of my favorite meals that DH is tired of is a box of mac & cheese, a can of tuna, a can of cream of mush soup and an onion. Make the mac add everything else and bake it for 20 min. Yum.


----------



## Beamer

Canada has not been effected really with recession or the sub-prime mortgage debacle which most of the USA is experiencing right now. 

But having said that, I find myself becoming more 'cheap' with old age. (yeah, i'm 32....lol) I like to plan and analyse how money is and will be spent. It's nice to go out and splurge, but things seem more real now that we have been living in our own home for almost 3 years since being married. for instance, we had to just buy a brand new furnace as the one the house came with died! (although it was 20 years old..) So that was a $4500 expense that we were not planning on. We also spent a few k on the upcoming trip to NYC and Richmond at the end of August. So now I almost feel like we should not be spending any money and just saving! haha.. my mother in law called me CHEAP the other day because I did not want to spend a whole lot on my freinds bday while my wife was all for it$$$.. lol (well, i am a jew by birth...so what can ya do...lol)

And its almost impossible to save when you got a havanese! i mean between 'oops' vet bills and raw food$$ and toys and god knows what else we buy Beamer.. lol
i mean honestly, I bought my Nikon slr just so i could take pictures of beamer.. lol how crazy is that?

Ok, i'm going a bit off topic here... but will post again when i think up some stuff I do to try and save $$$..

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona

> I'm already dreading Chicago next year for Nationals. I can see that I truely don't fit in......


Julie, I think it's safe to say that you are one of the forum folks ALL OF US would like to meet, so yes, you truly will fit in.


----------



## mintchip

mckennasedona said:


> *Julie, I think it's safe to say that you are one of the forum folks ALL OF US would like to meet, so yes, you truly will fit in.*


:whoo:Julie:whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Julie - that's so funny. It's the same with my two - they stay the same size for almost two years and since they are so close in age, we have the same outfit around for four years sometimes! Which is nice because I can buy good quality and know that it will be around for a long, long, time. Plus since the girls are three sizes smaller than their age, most of their friends have clothes they've long outgrown. So between the two of them, something always fits and they are thrilled. Thank goodness because trying to clothe and feed two girls can be pretty expensive. I've never bought brands for them which helps - just their favorite "kid rock star" accessories - my goodness if it says High School Musical or Hannah Montanta they are in heaven.

Oh and Susan, I'm so surprised you thought that - you home is to die for lovely and you and Steve have done an outstanding job in the back yard. Wow talk about a labor of love and a beautiful outcome. My hat's off to you. For those of you who don't know, Steve and Susan host a yearly get together for our breeder's Havanese families and they do such a wonderful job and make everyone feel so welcome. We were one week new owners and they were so gracious to both my girls and I. Lauren had left a shirt at Susan's and Steve shipped it off the next day to me. You are both fabulous hosts and hostesses.


----------



## irnfit

Wow, after hearing everyone else's situation, my little blurb about vacation choices seems really trivial. I think we have all had to make sacrifices, some more than others. 

I didn't want to go into too much detail, but we lost our business this year and it really took a toll on us physically, mentally and financially. It has been very difficult. It almost ruined my marriage as well. So the vacation is sorely needed so we can get back to a place we were before this hasppened. Needless to say, we have had to make cutbacks the same as everyone else. 

We were just talking about this today. My Mom usually does the grocery shopping (she loves to) and she felt very good about getting a jar of mayo that would have cost $6 for $2 because it was on sale and she had coupons. I remember when the price of a jar of mayo was $1.99.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

> I didn't want to go into too much detail, but we lost our business this year and it really took a toll on us physically, mentally and financially. It has been very difficult. It almost ruined my marriage as well. So the vacation is sorely needed so we can get back to a place we were before this hasppened. Needless to say, we have had to make cutbacks the same as everyone else.


I was in your EXACT situation less than years ago~ we too lost our business and it nearly ruined us. Physically (I put on so much weight from stress and still haven't lost it), mentally, and mostly financially. 
And yes, the toll on my marriage was the worst. Those were some very low, dark times. Luckily we stuck together and things are finally starting back on the right track for us. We will be paying on our loss for many, many years~ but I am so happy we came out of it together.
And I agree that a vacation together is probably just what you need to reconnect with each other. Hubby and I have done that a couple times, and it has been wonderful for us.
Hang in there and I promise that with time things do get better~!


----------



## mintchip

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Julie - that's so funny. It's the same with my two - they stay the same size for almost two years and since they are so close in age, we have the same outfit around for four years sometimes! Which is nice because I can buy good quality and know that it will be around for a long, long, time. Plus since the girls are three sizes smaller than their age, most of their friends have clothes they've long outgrown. So between the two of them, something always fits and they are thrilled. Thank goodness because trying to clothe and feed two girls can be pretty expensive. I've never bought brands for them which helps - just their favorite "kid rock star" accessories - my goodness if it says High School Musical or Hannah Montanta they are in heaven.
> 
> *Oh and Susan, I'm so surprised you thought that - you home is to die for lovely and you and Steve have done an outstanding job in the back yard. Wow talk about a labor of love and a beautiful outcome. My hat's off to you. For those of you who don't know, Steve and Susan host a yearly get together for our breeder's Havanese families and they do such a wonderful job and make everyone feel so welcome. We were one week new owners and they were so gracious to both my girls and I. Lauren had left a shirt at Susan's and Steve shipped it off the next day to me. You are both fabulous hosts and hostesses*.


:whoo: Yes, Susan and Steve are great!!! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

My complaint is the bread and gas! ound:


I haven't even been over to my Mom's house in Illinois in a year...maybe alittle more?? as I can't afford to go. The thing I do know beyond a shadow of a doubt----your family is precious and you should spend as much time as you possibly can with them. My Mom is now 69 and I guess I'm going to pay something late or skip it all together this month,because I'm loading up my kids and dogs and heading to Mom's!:thumb: My time with her means more to me then this other stuff,you know?

The Bread--- Oh my--:rant: I SO HATE that cheap-o crappy bread! It isn't even good toasted!uke: I think I got spoiled on good bread---

Michele---has your mom noticed the huge hike in prices with eggs and cottage cheese? OMG! A carton of cottage cheese cost 3.53 ---- it went on sale for 1.45 where Lacy works! Robbie loves cottage cheese---so I sorted through and found good dates so I could stock up! I probably looked like a total goof bent over pawing through the tubs of cottage cheese---but who cares??? I got my kid 3 tubs of his favorite cottage cheese!:wink:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

irnfit said:


> ...I didn't want to go into too much detail, but we lost our business this year and it really took a toll on us physically, mentally and financially. It has been very difficult. It almost ruined my marriage as well. So the vacation is sorely needed so we can get back to a place we were before this happened. Needless to say, we have had to make cutbacks the same as everyone else...


Oh Michele, I'm so sorry to hear this. My sister and her DH are going through the same thing and are struggling to keep their shop open. That type of stress will definitely test even the best of marriages. I hope you and your DH are doing okay. :hug: to you both. A vacation getaway for you two is definitely in order!

Julie, I know exactly what you mean about the cheapie bread! It's like eating sponges! What IS it made of?


----------



## Poornima

mintchip said:


> :whoo: Yes, Susan and Steve are great!!! :whoo:


I couldn't agree more. We have such wonderful memories of playdates at their lovely home. Susan and Steve are always so gracious hosts and Steve's BBQ is to die for. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit

omg, YES, EGGS!!! My Mom is always baking, especially at the holidays. She sends cookies to everybody (she makes great cookies). I'm just thankful that I don't have any kids in college and have no more weddings to make. I can't even imagine what those prices are now. But, Im just can't give up my Starbucks. I will stop coloring my hair and go gray first before cutting out my coffee.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*We are all rich...*

We grew up in a neighborhood where everyone had about the same, which wasn't that much...but we didn't feel deprived because we didn't know any better. When I went to my high school reunion, I realized that there were some very wealthy people, and I didn't even have a clue! I guess I was more focused on my own pets and that always made me feel rich. And the world of books.

When I moved to California I was shocked to see very little right next to a great deal...there is much diversity with very huge income levels very close to each other. I still am low maintenance, always have been.

When we have money, we travel by camping and seeing all sorts of places. I bought two expensive dogs because I wanted a dog I could trust with health, dogs that would get along with senior cats, and a young child. I spent a lot of money on them initially until I realized I could do it all myself...and that they didn't need toys and beds and other things because they didn't really care. They wanted me, exercise, and fun!

I was surprised when I went to the havanese club and met a lot of people with a lot of money, and also people with not so much money. All of us are truly rich because we love our dogs...and our dogs make us feel like we have big pots of gold.

I lost my dad when I was young, and we had some pretty lean years. I think we were judged and my love of animals and my art got me through that. I think one of the things I love about dogs the most is they don't care what we are wearing, where we live, or what we drive! They just want to go out on long walks and be loved.

We can learn a lot from our dogs...especially in leaner times. There is something called the Center for the New American Dream...more fun, less stuff.

That isn't to discount how hard it is for many people right now just to get by. And here we are making quilts for rescue dogs and raising funds to help others. I have often noticed that folks who have had a time in their lives where they had great need are also ones who give a great deal.

My dogs and my child get the best I can provide, I don't feel deprived because I just want to be happy. I'll be 52 next week and I care about love, health, laughter, and enjoying life. I spent so many of my early years focused on my looks and silly things that didn't matter.

I love my dogs...I love this list. We are rich. And our family is very fortunate because we live in an area that many people go on vacation. We can walk to the beach as it is a little over a mile. I ride my bike to work.

I stay out of costco too!


----------



## Judy A

My brother is a vice president for Aldi's (a discount grocery store) and he says that their sales are way up due to the high prices of groceries. More and more people are looking for ways to save and why not save on groceries when you can?!
I've never had a pedicure, had a manicure once for my daughters wedding, I do get my hair cut every 5 wks, but I just can't give that up! I have never had my hair colored and I've been gray for a long time...I've always been to cheap to do it! I wear very little make-up and I am not a clothers horse. I do have nice tennis shoes and a closet full of them. When you wear othodics and have bad feet...you wear what feels good!
I need to take the suggestions of a lot of you guys because I need to cut back more so that we don't run out of money before the end of the month! Sometimes I can't figure out where it's all going!!!

BTW, Julie, Aldi has pretty good bread and it's not too expensive. Milk, eggs, cheese, etc. is cheaper too....do you guys have an Aldi around you?


----------



## Poornima

These are hard times for so many these days. I do hope that better times will be here soon.

I found that ethnic grocery stores tend to be reasonably priced for many brand items that are commonly available in the mainstream grocery stores. We enjoy home cooked food and I cook regularly during the week. We eat lots of vegetables and fruits as well as fish and some meat. In CA, I used to shop at a big Mexican grocery store on my way home from work. I was quite surprised that the price of dairy, eggs, bread for name brand items was almost 30-50 cents cheaper, sometimes even by a dollar. 

I have never been much into shopping cosmetics, clothes, accessories etc. I only buy when I need something and generally buy something that is good quality and will last me for a number of years.


----------



## Julie

Judy A said:


> When you wear othodics and have bad feet...you wear what feels good!
> 
> BTW, Julie, Aldi has pretty good bread and it's not too expensive. Milk, eggs, cheese, etc. is cheaper too....do you guys have an Aldi around you?


Judy----You have foot problems too???? I have heel spurs and plantar fascitis in both feet. I went a couple years with just Birkenstocks......but finally (after my thyroid quit and decided I should live life as a fat person) I had to make a trip to the foot doctor. I have custom orthodics now and was on high,high doses of ibuproven........not anymore......but I have 1 pair of shoes at a time now. New Balance Tennis shoes.They are expensive,but I can not take one step without shoes on---so......if you need a source I have one,and I have a great recommendation as well.
New Balance running shoe 1123 from Zappos.com
These shoes have literally changed my life.

There is an Aldi grocery store south of us. I'll have to check it out. The cheap-o bread here sucks! I think it is only good for dried bread crumbs(baking something) because it's already half there before you buy it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*good shoes and saving...*

I work at REI in the footwear department. We are actually having what we call the 83 Cent sale that starts August 22 in all REIs. Things that were originally one price were marked down about a month ago to a price that ends in 83 cents. This means that all things ending with 83 cents will be half that price for ten days. This is a huge savings.

One of the reasons I work at REI is that all the footwear we sell is the best quality. I can actually only wear Dansko clogs and Chaco sandals...both have big arch support and are recommended by the American Podiatrist Assn. Running around after two extremely fast dogs means wearing only the best in footwear.

I figure happy feet means healthy body. I see a lot of feet as well as paws these days. Would we ever put something on our dogs that made their feet or back go out of wack?

Reminds me that the dogs need claw clipping. I found out from my agility trainer that if the nails are too long, it causes the dog to use their muscles improperly...like wearing high heels!


----------



## Cheryl

We just returned from a 10 day vacation. This year we flew out to the midwest using frequent flyer miles. We traveled through 5 states and stayed with people we knew (no more than 2 nights at each stop.) Although we used a significant amount of gas--it was 75 cents per gallon cheaper out there. 

We now owe a few people stays at out home, but we have the room and we would look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

You are the same way about bread as I am laundry detergent and dishwashing soap. My husband came home with a generic laundry detergent and I bitched at him (cause I knew our clothes wouldn't smell as good and be as clean!) and even though I tried to use it,and not be wasteful, I just couldn't. Drove me freaking crazy my clothes smelling weird. I guess we all have things that we are willing to pay more for to get a better quality, which isn't always the case with generics..some generics are just as good, but with bread and laundry detergent? No way.

Michele, I'm sorry to hear about the business problems,I am hearing WAY too many stories like this lately and I just keep praying that the economy will turn around, What goes down, will go up..but when? We survive off the stock market, so yeah...we are cutting back lately because the market is not doing well.

Its interesting because I know a lot of 'rich' people from work, and some of them are more frugal than most of the middle class we deal with. One guy, he won't order anything but water because he refuses to pay $1-2 for tea or soda, You wouldn't know he is a zillionaire because he drives a 10 yo car and wears old clothes and ripped jeans, lives in a modest home.. so people...they all have their ways and standards, no matter what tax bracket they are in... Money can make people live more comfortably, but people are people, they cry, laugh, bleed the same, money doesn't make the man or woman, what is in their heart is what makes the person.

So, do hav-folks have big hearts, and a large capacity for love..that we may have learned from our wonderful dogs? Yes, I think so. Julie, you fit in, dear. I wouldn't be surprised if you left nationals voted 'most popular'. 

Kara


----------



## Julie

It is funny huh? You and laundry soap---me and bread!ound:


I know I can not buy that cheap-o crap anymore! Whew! uke: 2 loaves of that has seriously did me in! The wierd thing? Remember now,Robbie is autistic---everything has to be the same(they love routine)so he doesn't eat well,ok? I found he would eat "peanut butter toast" every morning before school. I was so proud of myself--:whoo: I had found something he would eat! So for months now----he has had peanut butter toast and I even "shook it up" a bit and made him,"cinnamon-sugar toast".:whoo:He's eating!:whoo:

Things have been extra tight here the last 2 months so I've had to buy different bread,from my potato bread.Of course,I have seen the rise in prices on it as well. It started out as 1.99, 2.19,then 2.79...now 3.19

Robbie did try to eat this new bread toasted---but he absolutely will not eat it now. He takes one nibble----I mean a true "nibble"(a mouse would take a bigger bite) and will not eat it. I've even resorted to jelly!:suspicious: He seriously will not even eat it with jelly! I'm going to have to try a "compromise bread".....

Honestly---I've not shown or complained about the bread in front of him....it's amazing!


----------



## trueblue

One of the ways I've managed to cut back is to eat in for lunch. It takes extra time to pack a lunch, but I have saved quite a bit doing that. We also eat out less at home.

Unfortunately, we seem to live in a time where the cost of everything is going up, but salaries aren't. And where you think you can save in one place, you get knocked upside the head by something else...for example, my son will be going to pre-K this year in public school, so I'll finally be able to save the $415 we spent every month on daycare at the local university. WRONG...our electricity bill this month was $370!! AND, we need a new coil/compressor on one of our a/c units. AARGH! 

It would be so nice to never have to worry about money, but I will say that I know some extremely wealthy folks, and the old saying is absolutely true..."Money can't buy you love" or happiness, for that matter. As long as I have a happy, healthy family, I'll consider myself the richest girl in the world.


----------



## Suuske747

Julie said:


> Remember now,Robbie is autistic---everything has to be the same(they love routine)so he doesn't eat well,ok? I found he would eat "peanut butter toast" every morning before school. I was so proud of myself--:whoo: I had found something he would eat! So for months now----he has had peanut butter toast and I even "shook it up" a bit and made him,"cinnamon-sugar toast".:whoo:He's eating!:whoo:
> 
> Robbie did try to eat this new bread toasted---but he absolutely will not eat it now. He takes one nibble----I mean a true "nibble"(a mouse would take a bigger bite) and will not eat it. I've even resorted to jelly!:suspicious: He seriously will not even eat it with jelly! I'm going to have to try a "compromise bread".....


Is the shape of the cheaper bread the same? You could try to buy the cheaper bread and put the bread in the bag from the bread he's used to eating... same with the peanut butter..... Keep the expensive jar, wash it out, buy cheaper one and scoop it into the more expensive one... Robbie will see the jar that he needs to see..... 
You can do the same with cornflakes.....keep the carton, buy the less expensive one, take out the bag and put it in the old carton....
just a thought.....


----------



## Posh's Mom

This has turned out to be a really honest and interesting thread.

My last post was pretty "light" and in comparison to what others are writing, looks pretty shallow.

I actually have to say that this has indeed been one of our most challenging financial years as a family, and although I was raised in a single parent household where we were always "in the red" it's hard to not give in to the American consumption disease. I don't know how my mom did it, fortunately, she and my dad really put us first and he was sooo helpful and continues to be such a rock in my life. 

I think that there are really positive things to this recession and hard times. What I have noticed is that so many more people are realizing they need to support their local businesses with the money they do have, that the impact they have on these local people is absolutely related to these businesses and family's survival. Although, I know buying from discount big retailers you can get good deals (e.g. my love to find bargains at TJ MAXX and Costco), in the long run you might not be saving that much, because A. you are buying things in way too large of quantities so you are throwing them out, or B. you are buying things that you don't absolutely need. I feel fortunate that the nearest big box grocery store or retail store or discount store is still 15 miles from my small town. People are starting to save money by not driving and are pumping it into the Mom and Pop local economy. It's awesome to see the old downtown thriving with local shoppers, it was nearly dead around this time last year and a big box retailer was pounding on the town's door, as was McDonald's and fortunately so community members worked to keep them out, at least for now.

I have also noticed that in past year as I made a commitment with myself not to buy my kids videos or toys just for the heck of it, or a new dress just because, or go out to eat because I'm tired of cooking, that my family has spent a lot more time "just living" together and that I have not missed that "feel good shopping day." I've asked myself again and again "what was I trying to fill up inside of me? with all that stuff?" 

I still love nice things- nice shoes, artistic designer clothing, purses, a good hair cut, nice make up, quality foods, a great meal at a great restaurant, nice furniture, artwork, brushes/shampoo for Posh, etc...but what I've realized is that nothing compares to quality time. For me that means a walk by the lake with my beautiful and sweet Posh, swimming with my oldest child who is so proud he can do the breast stroke, kisses from my youngest daughter, a glass of wine outside listening to the frogs and looking at the stars with my husband talking about all the things we look forward to doing together, a good book, writing in my journal, good conversation with good friends, making pesto with my daughter from basil we picked out of garden. The list goes on and on.

Again, I can enjoy these things because I don't have to worry about where my kids are going to live, or what we are going to eat, and I hope I never have those worries.

What is so great about this forum is how honest we are, and open, and yet so different in the areas of the country we live in, the families we form, the race/religion/sex, and yet the common respect and love for this truly amazing breed of dog.

Best to you all.

Cheers to the good moments in life.


----------



## mellowbo

I agree Amy. I think I'm actually saving money by NOT going to Costco!
IMHO our country needs this downturn. At least we sure do where I live. Houses were far out costing wage increases. But people bought them anyway! Then, living on home equity credit lines in order to buy expensive new cars and thousand dollar purses!! My grandkids have all the xbox'es, WII's, etc! 
I don't want to make this a long, boring, redundant post so I won't. I wish I could take away the pain people are going through. We will survive and maybe some of us will appreciate the "better" things in life a little more, love, health, and HAVS.
Carole


----------



## Julie

Well put Amy:hug:
Carole:hug:

I do think times have changed for alot of people,and _some_ things will change for everyone. I think the reality is different for many people. Why some may cut out a manicure or an expensive meal.....that same money for others is a week's worth of food. It effects everyone...the important thing to remember is someone always has it tougher/worse then you do. We may be struggling here---but I feel lucky. I'm lucky that I have my house,family etc. Some people don't have a house/never have or will lose theirs. That's sad.

I'm happy for everyone who has made it/been successful to achieve financial stabilty and the sense of freedom that must go along with it...but I think you need to be aware that not everyone is like you. A trip to a Walmart that makes you gasp and feel embarrassed....is the only trip someone else may have. You see?

I know there are people who go on the internet and pretend to be this or pretend to be that....but that's not me folks! Unfortunately--ound: Everything I've told you has been the truth---right from the start. I don't have anything to hide. I am what I am.


----------



## mckennasedona

> I know there are people who go on the internet and pretend to be this or pretend to be that


There's a song by Brad Paisly called "Online" about that very thing! It's funny.


----------



## Scooter's Family

In our house I'm simply trying to live more simply. We try to do errands in the same part of town to save gas, I'm NOT driving my kids to school (even though tons of kids are car riders, I think it's crazy since our tax $ pay for the buses!) and we don't eat out as much. I do love to shop but don't do it so much anymore. I think having Scooter has saved us money in the long run, I don't like to leave him home alone so we just don't go out! ound: If DH reads this he's gonna fall over laughing! I'm trying to teach our kids, aged 16, 13 & 11, that if we don't truly need it then we aren't getting it. People seek things to make them happy and it just doesn't work, I bet we all know someone who appears to have it all, materially, but deep down they are miserable. We try to save where we can so when we do feel like splurging we don't have to feel badly about it.

I'm the youngest of 8 children and my father was a NY State Policeman so we definitely did without material things but I have such great memories of a fun childhood! You can't put a price on that and I'm so grateful to my parents for instilling values in all of us. I only hope my children will feel the same someday even though they live in a home that is financially stable. 

I'm fortunate to have a wonderful husband with a steady job, if there is such a thing anymore, healthy, loving children, and a sweetie for a puppy who makes us all laugh and smile every day. :biggrin1: What more can I ask for? I thank God every day for the blessings in my life!


----------



## Missy

So well put Amy. You have really expressed what I was trying to get at but failed. Again, apologies to anyone I have offended.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh...we have Whole Foods here as well but our neighbor calls it WHOLE PAYCHECK since everything in there is so expensive! ound:


----------



## mellowbo

Missy, I am sure you have offended no one! It's all good!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Posh's Mom

I love "Whole Paycheck" because I just want to eat EVERYTHING! It's my "disneyworld." You guys are the best. All of you!


----------



## mintchip

Just a little hint......I "get/borrow" videos at the library. They have some good recent ones FREE as well as good books


----------



## Posh's Mom

mintchip said:


> Just a little hint......I "get/borrow" videos at the library. They have some good recent ones FREE as well as good books


Me too Sally!!! I've done this for the last 7 years and my local library is part of a bigger system that has tens of thousands of DVDs. I can find them online, request them, and they email me when the videos have arrived at my local branch. It's AWESOME! I've saved thousands of dollars in video fees, and when my movies are late, I feel like I'm keeping the public library going. I try and share this tip with all that will listen.


----------



## Julie

Sally-
I live across the street from the library!ound:
Seriously! My daughter is the biggest bookworm ever! They have movie rentals too---and you know what cool? They will order you a certain book if you are looking for it and they don't have it on hand. I think that's nice.

On another book note--I took my daughter to a Barnes and Noble bookstore the last time we were at the doctors and they had a wonderful book sale.....you could buy super nice hard cover books for 4.00! If you really love books---I'd watch for these big sales they have.We just stumbled on it........


Missy----:hug:----no worries---


----------



## Scooter's Family

We do still shop at Costco since we're feeding 3 kids and I pack their lunches. We're good there except for books, both of us love to read so that's our indulgence. If you go on the weekend you get tons of free samples of stuff and then we eat lunch for $2 each. The kids laugh at us but they aren't the ones paying the bills!

*I do love the Barnes & Noble sale tables!!!


----------



## kawboy

Driving a slightly more fuel efficient car. Need to test this pic because it won't work for me at another site.


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh, I forgot BOOKS. Since I love books I hit a lot of book sales. The library has book sales and at my office various charities hold book sales during the year to raise money (50 cents per paperback!!). I love the sale tables at Borders and Barnes and Noble. I do splurge on a new paperback now and then but I'm a little nuts so I buy the ones that are $7.99 instead of $9.99 and up and I wait for those email coupons!


----------



## mintchip

Garage sales are great for getting books


----------



## good buddy

Used book stores are great too! I sometimes comes home with a full armload of books for very very cheap!


----------



## CapotesMom

mm..I haven't had to do 'much' thus far. I get continuous raises at work twice a year and business is still pretty good..aparantly during a recession people still need phones!  and they just changed the comp structure to make it where we get paid more. 

I hate paying a lot for gas..so I've cut back travelling to extra places unless I need to go to that area for more than one thing..and then it's only once a week or something. 

I haven't been shopping as much.. I want more shoes! lol. I think I'm gonna go on a mini-spree for my birthday.. it's next week so we'll see.


----------



## mellowbo

Have you ever noticed that when we cut down on the utility use they raise the rates? They say that we use less so they don't make as much so they charge more and we pay more! Arghh


----------



## Me&2Girls

Well, I tell you moving into hotter weather and having air - I was really worried about my energy bill so I've been super stingy. I got lucky though - this must be a very energy efficient house - my bill actually went down. I paid $30 for 1/2 month of utilities. I'm so very grateful that I can now keep the house a bit cooler without substituting beans for our hamburger meat to pay the energy company!

Isn't So Cal one of the highest energy costs in the nation? I remember when I lived down in La Costa (part of Carlsbad) - my bills were outrageous and that was before deregulation. My mom's went through the roof when she was living in Carlsbad/La Costa.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Our power bill was $570 last month! uke: DH has lots of computer equipment that he has to keep cool and he HATES to be hot. So...I'm covered with a blanket even in the summer. We don't have any payments except our mortgage so we don't freak too much over the power bill. 
Mindy-I "need" shoes too so I know what you mean! :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz

kawboy said:


> Driving a slightly more fuel efficient car. Need to test this pic because it won't work for me at another site.


Kawboy, Good to see you back! How's that little girl of yours doing?
Suzy/Sue


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh I do have to admit that I absolutely refuse to change brands when it comes to Cheerios. I've tried the "tastes just like" brands and thought I'd die having to finish off the box. And I'm terrible about my tea bags - I just re-use, re-use and re-use until there is nothing left. It's not unusual at the end of the morning for me to have 5 bags in my cup trying to get one more flavored taste out of them. ound:ound: ound: ound:


----------



## mellowbo

Lisa, I didn't realize that our power bills were one of the highest, I thought everyone's were this bad, lol. 
Carole


----------



## pjewel

mellowbo said:


> Lisa, I didn't realize that our power bills were one of the highest, I thought everyone's were this bad, lol.
> Carole


Mine are just as bad with my current budget at just under $600/month.


----------



## mellowbo

pjewel said:


> Mine are just as bad with my current budget at just under $600/month.


Wow, that is really high!


----------



## CapotesMom

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh I do have to admit that I absolutely refuse to change brands when it comes to Cheerios. I've tried the "tastes just like" brands and thought I'd die having to finish off the box. And I'm terrible about my tea bags - I just re-use, re-use and re-use until there is nothing left. It's not unusual at the end of the morning for me to have 5 bags in my cup trying to get one more flavored taste out of them. ound:ound: ound: ound:


...ok well that's just gross..lol. ..please let me buy you a box of new tea..


----------



## Elaine

This is such a wonderful thread and it is fun to find out more about everyone. When my kids, all 4 of them, were growing up I got their cloths at the local thrift stores until they were to old to buy there or took hand me downs. Eating out was a real luxury and they hated me during the summer because the heater was and still is not used unless it is well over 100 degrees outside and then it is set at 84. I never used the A/C in the car but they got to have the windows rolled down to keep the sweat evaporating. I now use A/C off and on when it is to hot in the car, because especially if the dogs are going to a show I would never harm them. I agree that Hamburger goes a long way and when really short, boiled noodles with Italian dressing on them are really good, cream tuna on toast is inexpensive to make and I can probably remember so many meals that the kids learn to eat just so we could stretch a dollar. The dog breeding has really become very expensive and unfortunately I have become way to addicted to it and love to see what I produce in the ring and how much their owners enjoy them. These dogs are expensive to breed and raise and most owners are people who had to save and do without to buy them. Never feel that owners of a Havanese are better off than the rest of us because Havanese owners are some of the most wonderful loving and caring people I have ever met. They come to my house and ignore the mess that I have, to much paper work everywhere, and just sit down and enjoy every kiss and love they get from my dogs. Julie and others on the list, if you want to have a vacation I would be that there are several of us that would open up our homes so you could even bring the dogs with you. You might find someone in another state that you could drive to and maybe share gas looking at the sights close to their homes. It would not cost to stay just the gas to get there and share the cost of food. I am always happy to have guests and there are lots of sights around the Sacramento area for people to see. I have a guest room a living room couch and a twin bed in my computer room. If I am not doing a dog show you are more than welcome. I do cook also although they are just basic meals I might splurge for the kids. We don't have a lot but we are more than happy to share what we have, the only thing is the sheltie would have to stay outside. It is an allergy thing for when people come to meet the dogs. I think that vacations with Havanese friends would be more fun because we know we are all in mostly the same boat and love to spend money on our dogs and not us. My luxury is not working for the last 3 years since the kids are all gone but with the cost of vets and dog shows I may have to rethink that. My husband who wanted to retire soon is not going to be able to because I can't see us affording the vehicle insurance each year and health insurance either. Those are luxuries we just can't do without. Love all the savings tips. Costco & Sams rock.


----------



## Me&2Girls

But Mindy, I can find the 50-count box of tea for the price of a 25 count box. LOL Aren't I terrible? Actually though, you can make a pretty darn flavorable cup of tea with five used bags. ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lisa-
My mom and dad would reuse tea bags and coffee grounds! Icky!!! That's one thing I can't do. Everyone around me would suffer greatly if I didn't have my Starbucks coffee in the morning. I'm saving by brewing it myself instead of driving there and spending $4.50 per day (sometimes twice!) for each cup. I even bought a milk frother so I can make lattes! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

:hug: Elaine :hug:
That was very sweet! I appreciate your offer. I know there are very sweet hav owners/breeders ..... I just had a couple days of feeling "inadequate" and "depressed". Sometimes I miss the "big picture" and get stuck on the details.

You know what's funny? I was also raised with cream tuna on toast! I actually had forgot about that. It was pretty good. That's a way I can use that crappy cheap-o bread I have! What a great idea!:thumb: I bet it'd be pretty good covered in gravy.....and a nice change!:thumb:


----------



## EstrellaVila

We are trying to cut back by getting rid of all the memberships we have to gyms, magazines, etc. I can work out by walking the dogs, and I can read the same stuff on most magazines online (like TMZ.com is my junk mag source)

We dont have cable, but I do have a sore spot for movies. So I need my netflix... 

Costco can be dangerous bc unless you have a large family you really arent saving. Its great for TP and clothes, but food wise not so cheap since you buy so much of it. I like Chinese grocery stores ( a lot of them by where I live) and they are SUPER cheap. My mom got fuji apples the size of my head at some ridiculously cheap price. 

I cut back on makeup and I only buy clothes with gift cards I get from the "incentive awards" at work. Thrift stores and second hand clothing shops are also a great money saver.

Times are tough so this is a great thread to hear about everyone elses tips.


----------



## peluitohavanese

Good post! I can tell you how we are cutting back! I have a 6 cylinder van that is now PARKED in the garage. I put the insurance on lay-up and am driving a manual 1999 New Beetle and go to shows in it. It has a fold-down back seat and I can get everything I need in it. 32 mpg isn't bad at all. So I save on the van insurance and also on gas. Instead of filling my van's tank with $80 and only getting about 350 miles, I now fill my VW with $50 and get about 450 miles. LOL!
Arlene


----------



## Elaine

Julie,
You can also try hamburger gravey on toast. You cook the hamburger, not real lean, put flour in the grease from the hamburger, thus the not real lean, and make a paste or rue and add milk until it is the consistancy you like. It is very simular to making the cream tuna on toast. You are always more than welcome to come and enjoy yourselves here, I know how hard some days are to take when you feel a little down.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - it's easy to get down when times are tough. Just remember my motto, "if you can't eat it, it doesn't get bought". And since I live really close to Elaine now, you'd be welcome here too. 

What I'm finding so neat about this thread is the sense of community that's being built all over. We so need to rely on our friends and support each other. I'm really grateful that you guys are here.

Also, if you are desperate for some type of electronic device and don't have but pennies to spend, try ecost.com. I get a hotsheet every morning and I just picked up a bluetooth ear device for $10 with a $10 rebate...and I love the way it feels compared to my Motorola. Also, I needed new house phones - mine were at least 10 years old and will no longer hold a charge and I got four cordless phones and an answering machine for half the price of what Costco was selling them for. I opted to get remanufactured certified phones, but heck, I buy tons of electronics that have been recertified and they always work for the longest time at half the price. I love a bargain.

For internet shopping, I fill my shopping cart but don't enter my credit/account info and hold the order for at least 2-3 days - you'd be surprised at what you change, eliminate and decide you really don't need to order. And it's a blast because you still get to "shop".


----------



## Julie

That's interesting Lisa-
I do that also with "internet shopping". I've had a shopping cart of different things several times that I've changed my mind on. Sometimes I think it helps to wait and think about it alittle,you know?

I also have started making lists in the last few years--and shopping exclusively for just what is on my list. Having worked in retail many many years,the checkouts and displays in the speed aisles in front of the checkouts are for impulse buying.Try to avoid that stuff completely. It is not uncommon for them to be full of things targeting kids(candy,toys,baseball cards etc.)....avoid this stuff if possible.

Thanks for the recipe/idea Elaine....I think that would also be good over bisquits,or even a baked potato(kinda like a Wendy's potato). We have been eating alot of potatoes. So far potatoes have remained reasonably priced.


----------



## Missy

Elaine said:


> .... Julie and others on the list, if you want to have a vacation I would be that there are several of us that would open up our homes so you could even bring the dogs with you. You might find someone in another state that you could drive to and maybe share gas looking at the sights close to their homes. It would not cost to stay just the gas to get there and share the cost of food. I am always happy to have guests and there are lots of sights around the Sacramento area for people to see. I have a guest room a living room couch and a twin bed in my computer room. If I am not doing a dog show you are more than welcome. I do cook also although they are just basic meals I might splurge for the kids. We don't have a lot but we are more than happy to share what we have, the only thing is the sheltie would have to stay outside. It is an allergy thing for when people come to meet the dogs. I think that vacations with Havanese friends would be more fun because we know we are all in mostly the same boat and love to spend money on our dogs and not us. ....


Elaine, you rock!!!! what a generous spirit you are. Funny thing is... Carole and I toyed with the idea of trading houses for vacation. And then it became trading houses and Havs so the furkids wouldn't have to fly-- but then we didn't like the idea of that...and then our DH's nixed the whole idea (this time anyway LOL) Think of it a HAV vacation club...

We have a spare room and a fenced in yard for anyone wanting to explore Boston. I have to limit it to Havs too because of allergies but I can't think of anyone on here that I would not welcome to my home.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I agree Missy - Elaine has one of the most generous spirits of anyone I've ever met. I feel truly blessed to know her.

And I adore your idea of a HAV Vacation club. Goodness this could be a very cool idea. I did a lot of research on barter and timeshares - maybe if everyone put their collective heads together, we'd have a blast with permanent play dates. :whoo: Oh and at my house, anything goes including cats if need be. Although my little stinker has figured out how to get out of the yard.


----------



## mellowbo

Missy said:


> Elaine, you rock!!!! what a generous spirit you are. Funny thing is... Carole and I toyed with the idea of trading houses for vacation. And then it became trading houses and Havs so the furkids wouldn't have to fly-- but then we didn't like the idea of that...and then our DH's nixed the whole idea (this time anyway LOL) Think of it a HAV vacation club...
> 
> We have a spare room and a fenced in yard for anyone wanting to explore Boston. I have to limit it to Havs too because of allergies but I can't think of anyone on here that I would not welcome to my home.


And I'm still on board with Missy or any of you visiting me too! Havs welcome. Missy and I were actually trying to see if we could set up a network all around the country of hav/family visits. hmmm 
Carole


----------



## Jane

Missy and Carole, what a cool idea to swap houses for a vacation! You guys are very creative! That reminds me of a movie I saw on the airplane where Kate Winslet and Cameron Diaz swapped houses (LA vs. London) too.... 

Julie, if you ever want to take Elaine up on her offer, you will see her Hav Heaven too - right in her backyard! And many of us CA forum people will gladly roadtrip it up there to meet you!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Actually a good friend of mine who lives in San Jose, CA, which is how I am going to finally meet some of you...YAY! and I have decided to swap houses for two weeks next July.

She was here in small town U.S.A. during the fourth of July talking about how much she missed the Midwest countryside. I told her "the grass is always greener." and suggested that next July we switch houses.

Well, the hubbies went for it and there's no one I trust more than her. For she hit me over the head when we were two with a baton...so...

So, I guess we'll be "living the vie da loca" next summer.

So, all of you California babes out there...watch out here comes Miss MN Snow Ta!


----------



## Suuske747

Me&2Girls said:


> And I'm terrible about my tea bags - I just re-use, re-use and re-use until there is nothing left. It's not unusual at the end of the morning for me to have 5 bags in my cup trying to get one more flavored taste out of them. ound:ound: ound: ound:


Oh that's sounds familiar!!! hahahaound:ound:ound:
I especially like my own mix ups of different blends hahahaha


----------



## Thumper

"Whole Paycheck"? LOL! How funny.

You know, I live in a large city, but they won't build a Whole Foods here, because our area's "median income" is too low, So yes..they research things like that and only put their stores in affluent areas/cities.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thumperlove said:


> "Whole Paycheck"? LOL! How funny.
> 
> You know, I live in a large city, but they won't build a Whole Foods here, because our area's "median income" is too low, So yes..they research things like that and only put their stores in affluent areas/cities.


Be happy you don't have one, it's very tempting! I'll go there for one or two specialty items for a recipe but of course I wind up with lots more than I went in for. I justify it by telling myself that it isn't close by, about 25 minutes away, so I should get all of what I need while there. They do have some yummy stuff!


----------



## Judy A

I love all of the generosity coming out in this thread! Once we get our fence in, anyone would be welcome here as well as they drive through on their way to somewhere else! I really can't imagine why anyone would want to trade houses with me, so a stopping point, I'm not! I would probably just be a place to lay your head for the night!!! 
BTW, I don't cook.....but we do grill a lot, microwave a veggie and potato, a bowl of fresh fruit, and the meal is on!
My mom made tuna casserole, chipped beef on toast (**** on a shingle), creamed eggs on toast, chili mac, etc. all the time to feed us five kids. She did a great job making the money last. Those were some of my favorite meals, but my kids never had them as, like I said, I don't cook! I've always wrestled with weight gain/loss, and those foods just helped with the gain side of things!! (my excuse not to cook like that). Remember creamed new peas and potatoes?! YUM!
Julie, back to the bread....really, try ALDI bread. They have great bread, made fresh, and if I'm not mistaken, they don't use preservitives. As with every store, their prices are going up, but they are still lower than most conventional grocery stores.


Anyway...you guys rock and I sure wish I could meet some of you someday!
Oh, Sally, you are right.....getting movies at the library is the way to go!


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

Do you have a bread machine? Those are really a lot of fun and I see them pop up on Craigslist and at the Thrift store...all the time. I think a lot of people buy them and don't use them, so keep an eye out. We bought a really NICE professional meat slicer at the Thrift store for $20, we found the SAME slicer online for $250, so there are some amazing bargains if you keep an eye out, or let people know you are looking for one.

My kids LOVE making bread in it, and that is something that Robbie may really enjoy doing...I think things like that really help build self esteem and confidence in kids, and a sense of accomplishment.. He might love making his own bread better than anything store bought, and it is soo easy to do, you just put the ingredients in and push a few buttons.

Just a thought..

Kara


----------



## CapotesMom

Suuske747 said:


> Oh that's sounds familiar!!! hahahaound:ound:ound:
> I especially like my own mix ups of different blends hahahaha


...eewww...but doesn't it get moldy after drying out?? Or even if it stays wet.. uke: egh. no thanks. I'll pay the 2 bucks for a new box of tea..


----------



## mckennasedona

I saw a news story last night about Whole Foods trying desperately to get rid of the Whole Paycheck notion. They are now offering many things that are the same price or lower as a regular grocery store. The local example they used was Safeway. They have expanded their in-house brands. I still find them too expensive for my tastes plus there isn't one in my town though there is one right across the street from my office. I think they jump started the whole "organic" thing and people were willing to pay more for organic. (I'm not sure why because if the grower doesn't buy any fertilizer or chemical plant foods, wouldn't his products be cheaper??) Now almost every store carries organic products so it isn't so much of a niche market.
My neighbors swear by Grocery Outlet. I've never been in the one in my town but they love it.


----------



## Julie

I've never ever heard of Whole Foods before. I'm sure we are too rural for something that is kinda pricey. What is it? All organic foods?


----------



## suzyfrtz

We always put "Hamburger Gravy" over mashed potatoes. (Add a little onion while cooking the hamburger, and if you don't want the grease, drain it, add a little water and a boullion cube to make the gravy with.) Creamed tuna on toast! We called it Tuna Shortcake, made with cream of mushroom soup - I think I got it out of 1,000 Ways To Use Campbell's Soup - 
DH worked for the power company (pay those electric bills, gals, and keep our pension check coming! LOL!) and he worked evenings at times...that was when Tuna Shortcake hit the table. (Didn't dare serve it to him!) The kids were just talking about it. I was accused of serving it on burned toast!!!!  Warped their lives forever!

Suzy/Sue


----------



## Julie

You know what Suzy-----My Mom served it on burnt toast too----If memory serves me right---ound: Okay maybe not burnt,but close enough! 

:suspicious:Maybe that's why I have a thing about "dark" toast and a bread fetish!ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz

A bread machine is very nice, but you don't need one. I was making homemade bread before bread machines were invented!  Kneading that dough is so theraputic, gets all your anxieties and aggressions out - not to mention what it does for your lower arms! There's nothing that smells so good or tastes so wonderful as fresh bread out of the oven. Don't forget to turn it out of the pan onto a cooling rack right away or the bottom will get soggy, and don't forget to butter the top while the loaf is still hot! You can make any kind of bread, white, Italian, wheat, you name it! 
Suzy/Sue
PS I realize some of you are working...this is a good Saturday project, and it really doesn't take that much time. The most time is spent in the initial "knead" - then it rises in the bowl, rests, gets punched down, knead again, rise in the pans...so there is time during the risings to get other things done. For you Moms, it's a great project to get the kids going on, instead of video games. They are amazed to see the work the little package of yeast can accomplish. Oh my, I think I'll go bake some bread!


----------



## Leslie

I buy our bread products at the local Oroweat "day old" store (there's also a Weber's store but, it's farther away). They have all their products (bread, cakes, bagels, cereal, etc.) you find in the grocery store just w/a shorter shelf life and a cost of about 50% less.


----------



## Julie

I have a bread machine that I've had for years. It is kinda nice,but the ingredients can be costly.I don't use it much at all anymore. Out of site/out of mind,ya know?

A few weeks ago I made cinnamon rolls from scratch. The smell of the yeast etc. was heaven......I couldn't believe I ended up throwing away an entire pan full of rolls! Robbie wouldn't even nibble one.:croc:

Maybe I will dig it out and try to get Robbie involved in it. That's a good idea!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Julie said:


> I have a bread machine that I've had for years. It is kinda nice,but the ingredients can be costly.I don't use it much at all anymore. Out of site/out of mind,ya know?


Julie, the best basic bread recipe is flour, yeast, milk, sugar and margarine. All very cheap. (The cheap stick margarine is the one you want. You just use a little milk, as I recall about 1/2 cup and it can be reconstituted evaporated milk) I can send you my bread recipe if you would like. Don't be fooled by fancy recipes that come with the bread machines! Perhaps if you make your bread the old fashioned way, your son would enjoy the process.


Sue/Suzy


----------



## Julie

Suzy,
That would be great! I'd love to get your recipe. I just have the "fancy" recipes that came with my machine and the ingredients were pricey,and it was or seemed complicated to adapt a regular recipe to fit. Some bread machines were for 1lb. 1 1/2lb.and some even 2 lb. loaves. I know my first machine I loved the most--it was wonderful. The one I have now I like too,but it's not as nice as that first one was.I believe it is the 1 1/2 size.I know it isn't the big one.

Suzy,
I'm going to be gone for several days,but I'd love to get it from you when I get back.ok? Thanks in advance:hug:


----------



## Julie

Leslie said:


> I buy our bread products at the local Oroweat "day old" store (there's also a Weber's store but, it's farther away). They have all their products (bread, cakes, bagels, cereal, etc.) you find in the grocery store just w/a shorter shelf life and a cost of about 50% less.


This is fantastic if you have one. We used to go to one when I was a kid with my Grandma. It was a Hostess store as well. We had one in a bigger town south of here,but it closed up. I'm going to double check with some locals next time I'm down that way.....I wonder if they opened up in a different location by now.????

Great idea-I hadn't thought of that in awhile.Thanks Leslie:hug:


----------



## Suuske747

CapotesMom said:


> ...eewww...but doesn't it get moldy after drying out?? Or even if it stays wet.. uke: egh. no thanks. I'll pay the 2 bucks for a new box of tea..


Well, no of course! hahaha! If you knew how much tea I drink a day  I not a coffeelover but tea-aholic 
So no tea bag is kep more than half a day, I think the max amount of bags in a cup is 3.... I like it strong..... I have a water cooker in my class 

BTW, I didn't know there were ALDI's in US! Do you also have Lidl then?
ALDI and LIDL are perfect for springwater (and other drinks) and frozen meat!


----------



## jabellar

Great thread, folks - The hubby and I made a list recently of what we were willing to give up, and how we could save. As the need to cut back arises, we cross something off the list... Our "cut back" list sounds very frivolous, we are fortunate and blessed that we are able to afford these things to begin with...

I, personally, do not keep cash in my pockets. I find that I spend cash faster than if I use a debit card. We gave up credit cards, as well. If we can't pay cash for it - it ain't getting bought! 

One thing, tho - - - I will not, and cannot and REFUSE to give up my cleaning lady!


----------



## Thumper

suzyfrtz said:


> Julie, the best basic bread recipe is flour, yeast, milk, sugar and margarine. All very cheap. (The cheap stick margarine is the one you want. You just use a little milk, as I recall about 1/2 cup and it can be reconstituted evaporated milk) I can send you my bread recipe if you would like. Don't be fooled by fancy recipes that come with the bread machines! Perhaps if you make your bread the old fashioned way, your son would enjoy the process.
> 
> 
> Sue/Suzy


Suzy,

I totally agree!  I think the "simple" recipe(s) are better than all the fancy ones. And I find making bread to be inexpensive, a little flour and yeast goes a LONG way. You can get several loafs from a bag of flour. I have a bread machine cookbook, I'll pull some simple rec. out of there for you, Julie. I make notes on the side.

Suzy..sometimes I just use the machine to mix the dough and then bake it in the oven. I tell ya what though, my kids DEVOUR that bread! It does not last long here at all.

Hmm.. all this talk about bread is making me want to go start a loaf! lol

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls

Leslie - I'm so glad you shop at the Oroweat outlet too. When I moved up here I stopped by and picked up five loaves of bread, a package of rolls and a box of donuts for the girls for...$7. In fact, I was going to look up where they are locally so I can make another run. Thanks for reminding me to do it today.

Oh and Mindy - just for you, I've started to use a teapot. So you can quit worrying about me reusing my teabags.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

suzyfrtz said:


> ...that was when Tuna Shortcake hit the table. (Didn't dare serve it to him!) The kids were just talking about it. I was accused of serving it on burned toast!!!!  Warped their lives forever!
> 
> Suzy/Sue


It was a conversation like this that fueled the idea for one of the best parties I've ever thrown. Several years ago (before the prices of everything got soooo high and the humor in it wasn't quite so full of truth)... we had a Depression Dinner. Each adult brought the meal they made, or more likely the one they grew up having served to them by their parents, when times were tight and the grocery dollar needed to stretch as far as it could. We had several versions of tuna casserole (box mac and chz, can of tun, can of green peas); several versions of hamburger gravy of one form or another and Mexican Jack (spam and canned baked beans), and sugar salad (iceburg lettuce sprinkled with sugar). The food was, suprisingly, good! The prize (a NASCAR cooler) went to my next door neighbor who made some sort of potato casserole. We all had a good laugh at the things we "used" to eat (and we all, I'd bet, picked up a few new recipes too!!!)


----------



## mckennasedona

You guys are making me so hungry for some homemade bread. I'm going to have to pull out that breadmaker or pull out a bread recipe........I can almost smell the wonderful scent of bread wafting though my house.


----------



## mckennasedona

Speaking of bread, have any of you ever made Amish Friendship bread? We got some of the starter from a friend years ago and oh my goodness, we had so many loaves of bread and so much starter we gave it everyone we ever knew and eventually had to throw it out. It tates pretty good as I recall.

:focus:


----------



## suzyfrtz

mckennasedona said:


> Speaking of bread, have any of you ever made Amish Friendship bread? We got some of the starter from a friend years ago and oh my goodness, we had so many loaves of bread and so much starter we gave it everyone we ever knew and eventually had to throw it out. It tates pretty good as I recall.
> 
> :focus:


I don't have a recipe but can't resist sharing this story with you...about 10 years ago, when DD lived in San Diego, my D-I-L gave me some Friendship Bread starter to take to her. I asked my DH, who was a private pilot, would it be OK to take this on the plane? Oh sure, he said, the cabin's pressurized. So I put the starter in a tight container and then into my flightbag with my make-up, camera, all the stuff you don't want lost in baggage...and when I opened the bag at my DD's, the starter had exploded all over...I think I had to throw the flight bag out, it was a leather one too. 
Yuuuuuck!
Suzy/Sue


----------



## Scooter's Family

The food was, suprisingly, good! The prize (a NASCAR cooler) went to my next door neighbor who made some sort of potato casserole. We all had a good laugh at the things we "used" to eat (and we all, I'd bet, picked up a few new recipes too!!!)[/QUOTE]

Ours was Noodle Casserole! Egg noodles, Spam, egg, milk, cheese and bread crumbs. My SIL made it a few times after getting the recipe from my mom and one night my nephew said, "Mom, are we poor? We keep eating this yucky noodle stuff!" Now my sisters and I make it with ham but it's not cheap! The kids still love it though.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Scooter's Family said:


> The food was, suprisingly, good! The prize (a NASCAR cooler) went to my next door neighbor who made some sort of potato casserole. We all had a good laugh at the things we "used" to eat (and we all, I'd bet, picked up a few new recipes too!!!)


Ours was Noodle Casserole! Egg noodles, Spam, egg, milk, cheese and bread crumbs. My SIL made it a few times after getting the recipe from my mom and one night my nephew said, "Mom, are we poor? We keep eating this yucky noodle stuff!" Now my sisters and I make it with ham but it's not cheap! The kids still love it though.[/QUOTE]

I bet that was really funny when your nephew said that! It's fun to share that kind of stuff with our kids, isn't it?


----------



## good buddy

Haha!! This thread is sure taking a turn. You guys brought back such a memory for me! Mom used to make Mac and Cheese, jello mold, and SOS, better known as "sh#t on a shingle" or chipped beef on toast. We had it so often as kids it became a family favorite and we'd get to have it Christmas morning for breakfast. :hungry:


----------



## Me&2Girls

SOS for Christmas breakfast? Now that's a first. LOL Isn't it funny how our parents' cheap meals become our comfort foods?


----------



## irnfit

Well, being Italian, we put anything together with pasta - pasta and broccolli, pasta and beans, pasta and potatoes (yes, it's true). I used to saute frozen spinach with garlic and toss it with bowtie pasta. My kids would actually request that one.


----------



## mellowbo

irnfit said:


> Well, being Italian, we put anything together with pasta - pasta and broccolli, pasta and beans, pasta and potatoes (yes, it's true). I used to saute frozen spinach with garlic and toss it with bowtie pasta. My kids would actually request that one.


umm, that sounds good...


----------



## MaddiesMom

I can so relate to cheap food being comfort food. When I was a young child raised in Nebraska, my Mom had to feed all four of her children on her very meager salary. We rarely had meat, and we had many, many meals of potato soup. I consider that comfort food today. Of course, I cheat and add cheese, which we never could have afforded then. We also used to eat dinners of corn on the cob and fresh tomatoes from the garden. Funny thing is, I never knew we were poor. Shows that being raised with love is way more important than being raised with money.


----------



## Me&2Girls

You are so right Jeanne. Such good lessons for those of us raising a family in these times.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

My mom is Japanese and when we were kids our dinners often consisted of rice and tuna drizzled with soy sauce, or rice and sweet pickles, always with miso soup. To this day the smell of miso soup feels like home.

Breakfast was usually oatmeal, or cream of rice, or cream of wheat. However, my dad was former Army and he LOVED sh*t on a shingle, so my mom would make it on special occasions. I still love the taste of that stuff!

One thing I remember is that my dad used to eat pickled pigs' feet that came in a big jar. It was truly disgusting looking. Did anyone else have someone in the family that enjoyed this odd treat?


----------



## Judy A

"pickled pigs' feet that came in a big jar"

YUK!


----------



## Thumper

LOL!

My "Comfort food" now is ice cream, cereal, oatmeal. I guess things that I ate a lot of when I was a kid.

Now, My mom put me on a diet at one point (I was chubby) and only fed me salad for many weeks, ugh. I'm surprised I still eat salad, because thats a somewhat bad memory for me.

How can you give up salad tho? lol

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kara - I'm the same way about chicken breasts now. I too was a chubby kid and when I was 15 went on a medically supervised major intervention diet and lived on chicken breast cooked in lemon juice without skin for six weeks. It takes everything I've got to put one in my mouth now. Although drizzle it with Parmesan cheese sauce or a champagne based cream sauce and I'll eat it forever. Yumm! The more fat calories in my life the better. I'm sooooo bad. But heck, life is short. LOL


----------



## LuvCicero

Wanda, my parents loved pickled pigs feet -- my mother would batter and fry them on rare nights. That is the night I ate a peanut butter sandwich. YUK is right!!

Jeanne, potato soup is big here. Comfort food for sure. If any of my family gets sick ALL they want is potato soup.

DH has NEVER said one word about how much I spend at the grocery store -- he loves to eat. I guess I'm saving now by not cooking as much..or large meals. DH wants to know WHY, he said he can afford grociers. I ask him if he could afford a cook. ound:


----------



## ama0722

What a great thread and reminds us where we can find savings. Well we moved from an expensive area to a really affordable area so I am feeling like I am saving like crazy on everything to be honest. I know I went crazy at the grocery store here as I thought it might be a one time sale! I keep wanting to stop at the gas station cause it is only 3.43 (4.59 when I left LA!) But DH and I went out and bought new bikes as we are going to really try and use them in this bike friendly area- hey free work out too.

Poornima- My DH had a market just like what you were saying back in LA. It was always crazy busy but 10 mangoes for $1- I am really going to miss that! I do find great deals at the ethnic stores if you can find them. 

I just recently went from LA back to Michigan and it was very obvious how hard that state is being hit. It was sad to see so many houses boarded up in my friend's neighborhood. I think a lot of families are feeling the penny pinching but it seemed to be everywhere.


----------



## Julie

I'm getting caught back up on this thread now. 
My Mom used to make the best potato soup when I was a kid growing up. I've never made it,but maybe this fall......(it's too hot for soups)

I don't remember who it was that posted about the meal of sweet corn and tomatoes from the garden----but we still do that(I'm not a tomato person though)---but sweet corn is a meal for us. I found even when you made other things----all everyone ate was sweet corn:thumb:

When I was at Mom's she sent me home with zucchini,cucumbers and green peppers. For those of you who would like to try stuffed green peppers-----let me know----I have a marvelous recipe. I'm not sure if it is because they don't get them at home or what it is,but I have a big "stuffed green pepper" following. People love them. From teenage boys to teachers who hate peppers.....I make them and just ask them to try them...I've converted everyone so far!


----------



## Julie

ama0722 said:


> What a great thread and reminds us where we can find savings. Well we moved from an expensive area to a really affordable area so I am feeling like I am saving like crazy on everything to be honest. I know I went crazy at the grocery store here as I thought it might be a one time sale! I keep wanting to stop at the gas station cause it is only 3.43 (4.59 when I left LA!) But DH and I went out and bought new bikes as we are going to really try and use them in this bike friendly area- hey free work out too.


Amanda-
Wow! 3.43? Just traveling this past week I saw a range in gas prices from 3.60-3.69. Yours is even cheaper!

Did I miss a new thread about your move? I knew you were going to,had traveled,and was even on your way-----but did I miss your new house pictures etc? How is Dash,Dora and Belle liking their new home? Do you love it?:ear: I just want to hear it all! You're pretty exciting!!!:ear:


----------



## mckennasedona

How funny.... SOS was one of my dad's favorite things. It reminded him of his days in the military. My DH loves it too and his mom used to make it from scratch. DH has a lot more "survival" cooking experience than me. His mom raised three boys as essentially a single mom. Through the years they had to really scrimp sometimes. At times she would buy cans of tomato juice and put that over pasta or rice and call it dinner. Biscuits and gravy was a big one too.


----------



## Julie

My step dad said that his Mom used to make "tomato gravy" from ketchup.uke:
I can just imagine(a mouth of canker sores)....but they used to eat tomato gravy over hamburger or potatoes. He grew up in a box car----that had to be a pretty rough experience. He said they were happy,but yikes! His dad used to give his Mom a dollar a day to go buy food for the meals.


----------



## Julie

Can any of you tell me a recipe and how to make a great crab cake? I was thinking from the east coast to the west coast,someone might. I've tried several but I'm not sure what I am doing wrong---they fall apart. 

Robbie loves seafood and clams,crab,lobster etc. so I thought I could buy crab meat in a can and make him crab cakes one night. Any ideas?:ear:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - I'll have to see but there was a recipe on the side of the can that Costco sold a few years ago. My friend used that and everyone raved about them. As I recall it was pretty simple - mayo, lemon juice, a few spices and I believe some bread crumbs. And they rarely fell apart cooking.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I had a great recipe from Cooking Light, you could probably find it if you search their site. Use Panko bread crumbs, they make it crunchier and really don't have flavor. I've only used real crab meat, my family loves them but they get a bit costly. Still cheaper than dining out!


----------



## polo

Leeann said:


> Sally you forgot to :fish: her. Not fit in? Are you crazy girl.
> The talk about new cloths crack me up, just the other week my boss told me he was getting ready to call that tv show that makes people over on me, that's how often I buy new cloths. I told him to give me a raise. My only spurdge in life is my boys, everything else needs to be planned out with a budget for us. One of my favorite meals that DH is tired of is a box of mac & cheese, a can of tuna, a can of cream of mush soup and an onion. Make the mac add everything else and bake it for 20 min. Yum.


This is my first time reading this thread so I've very far behind, but I had to add something!

Leeann-

One of my favorites too, almost made it last night! Good idea to add the onion, I'll have to try it. I usually add frozen peas at the end once everything is warm and mixed together. (I don't bake it, just do everything stovetop) If you like peas you should try it!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Julie said:


> Can any of you tell me a recipe and how to make a great crab cake? I was thinking from the east coast to the west coast,someone might. I've tried several but I'm not sure what I am doing wrong---they fall apart.
> 
> Robbie loves seafood and clams,crab,lobster etc. so I thought I could buy crab meat in a can and make him crab cakes one night. Any ideas?:ear:


I love crab cakes and make them with canned crabmeat - I have two recipes. However, DH doesn't like them at all. Oh, I forgot, bread recipe coming up!

Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz

Plain Old-Fashioned White Bread
1/2 cup milk
3 T. sugar
2 t. salt
3 T margarine (stick) or butter
1 1/2 cups warm water
1 pkg. active dry yeast
Abut 6 cups all purpose flour
Scald milk (heat until tiny bubbles show at the sides of the pan); stir in sugar, salt and margarine. Cool to lukewarm. Measure warm water into large bowl, sprinkle yeast in, stir until dissolved. Add lukewarm milk mixture. Both water and milk mixture should be warm to the touch, not hot or it will kill the yeast. Too cool and it won't rise. Add 3 cups flour, beat with wooden spoon until smooth. Add enough additional flour to make a soft dough. Turn out on lightly floured board, knead until smooth and elastic, about 8 to 10 minutes. Form into smooth ball. Place in greased bowl, turning to grease top. Cover (with a towel), let rise in warm place until doubled in bulk (abt 1 hour.) Punch down dough. Let rest 15 minutes. Then divide dough in half and shape into two loaves. Place each in greased bread pans. Cover, let rise again until doubled, about 1 hour. Bake at 375 about 30 minutes or until done. Crust will be nice and brown. Turn out immediately on cooling racks and butter top crust. In making rolls, according to my Grandmother Wesbrook, make dough sweeter by adding a little more sugar, and more pliable (less flour.) Divide into rolls and place in greased pans, let double, etc. This original recipe comes from my first cook-book,Good Housekeeping Cookbook published abt 1965. To let you know how long ago that was, it calls for SIFTED flour!


----------



## suzyfrtz

These are called Crab Cakes with a Zip. From From Superfoods by Jyl Steinback
2 T horseradish
3/4 c. nonfat mayo, divided
1 T. onion powder
1 T lemon juice
1 t. Tabasco sauce
1/4 c. egg substitute
1 lb. canned crabmeat, canned
1 c. seasoned bread crumbs
1/2 t. garlic powder
1 1/2 t. dry mustard
1 t. dried tarragon
1/4 t. cayenne pepper 
Combine horseradish, 1/2 c. mayo, onion powder, lemon juice, Tabasco, in a small bowl, mix, cover and refrigerate until ready to serve. Combine egg substitute, crabmeat, bread crumbs, 1/4 c. mayo, garlic powder, dry mustard, tarragon and cayenne, mix well. Shape into 8 patties. Spray non stick skillet with cooking spray and heat over medium high heat. Add crab cakes to skillet, don't overcrowd, and cook 3 to 5 minutes per side. Serve with horseradish sauce. 208 calories each, 3 gr fat.
I liked these. I also have a recipe using yogurt instead of mayo. If you try these let me know how you liked them.


----------



## Missy

wow, I am going to have to try crab cakes!!! DH loves them. 

I have to say that since I've started cutting back, it has become kind of a fun and rewarding mission to find the best deals, to use less, and seek out other things to do other than shopping to fill my what ever need that was feeding. 

The thing I find hardest to cut back on is the boys... and that is where I have been totally out of control. But I am trying, what do they really need anyway? they have more toys than fit in two boxes. They will not eat anything but the food NV Medallion, the treat we use, and now the suppliment treats.... and sometimes some Royal Canin Kibble. But I still have this fantasy that I can simplify their food, so I am always trying new things (that go to waste of get donated to a shelter) and of course while I am there, I need to pick them up chews or toys or whatever. Anyway, I am trying really hard to only get them what they need and what they will eat. After all, A piece of paper is the best toy.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy, don't forget the empty roll of toilet paper. I was grooming Romeo the other day and gave him one of those and he had a ball!


----------



## Missy

oh yeah, and empty water bottles!!! Cash's favorite non toy toy? Bamboo coasters. we try to discourage that one.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Suzy! I am going to try your crab cake recipe! I just saw cans of crab on sale at the store yesterday


----------



## Posh's Mom

Missy POSH TOO! I caught her chewing on a bamboo placemat tonight. It was on my bed. Evidence that I do have a four year old who brings random things, like placemats and puts them on my bed!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy said:


> I have to say that since I've started cutting back, it has become kind of a fun and rewarding mission to find the best deals, to use less...


Me too Missy! It's way more fun than just going shopping and buying what you want. I've found ways to cut the cost of my basics in half buy shopping stores that carry my 'brands' at way discounted prices. I won't buy online unless I get free shipping and anything I splurge on has to be at least 50% off the lowest price I've ever found.

Although I do think I'm gonna get myself in trouble at our new location. They have these stores called "Grocery Outlet Cheap Prices." Well, I made my first trip yesterday and it's not just food. They have a whole assortment of goods and did I have a ball at their summer clearance. I saved $100 more than I spent. On top of it, they have a weekly drawing and if your "savings" receipt is picked, you get to shop for free up to the amount of your savings. Now that's the kind of lottery I love to play. And since I split my purchases into food and non-food, I got two saving receipts to enter on just one trip. Needless to say, I'm gonna be purchasing lots of my things there. LOL


----------



## Missy

Posh's Mom said:


> Missy POSH TOO! I caught her chewing on a bamboo placemat tonight. It was on my bed. Evidence that I do have a four year old who brings random things, like placemats and puts them on my bed!!!


isn't it funny the unique things we have in common because of these munchkins.


----------



## Julie

Thank you for the recipes Suzy. :hug:

I'm excited to try the crab cakes especially. I've tried the recipe on the can before and it falls apart on me  so I'm not sure what I do wrong! I think I've tried 2-3 different recipes and my husband says"oh you're trying your hand at crab cakes again,huh?" I could clobber him! One day I'll master them!:thumb:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - what about adding an extra egg white to bind them together a bit better? You wouldn't probably taste the addition of an egg white vs. a whole egg.


----------



## Julie

Thanks for the idea Lisa---I hadn't thought of that as I was afraid it could change the taste.


----------



## havaluv

> We also used to eat dinners of corn on the cob and fresh tomatoes from the garden


Jeanne, this is still one of my favorite meals. We had it just last week. When I was a kid we would have it with fried okra. (can you guess which part of the country I'm from??) Hubby being from Philly is grossed out by okra. It's still a favorite of mine, though. Yum.


----------



## suzyfrtz

havaluv;166754When I was a kid we would have it with fried okra. (can you guess which part of the country I'm from??) .[/QUOTE said:


> Shelly, my friend who has Kentucky roots and an Alabamian husband (Is that a word, Alabamian?) made me fried okra. I must admit that it was good, the only way this Yankee will eat it! LOL!
> Sue


----------



## irnfit

One of my all time favorites is a potato and egg omelet with onions. Goes great with some italian bread or a nice crusty roll. It was a Friday night meal because we couldn't eat meat on Friday.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

havaluv said:


> ...we would have it with fried okra. (can you guess which part of the country I'm from??) .


I knew I liked you for a reason! We had fried okra a couple of nights ago.... and in my house I'm the only one who likes it too (and my husband is from the south!!)


----------



## Missy

sorry ladies...I have embraced much of my DH's southern charm, but fried okra (any kind of okra) is not one of them. Not to fond of boiled peanuts either.


----------



## Scooter's Family

The smell of boiled peanuts makes me want to uke: My daughter LOVES them, especially from roadside stands on the way to the beach and then they smell nasty in the car. YUKKK!!!


----------



## ama0722

Missy- I agree with you about the Okra, I like it hte Arabic style in tomato sauce! But boiled peanuts rock! I didn't believe Kathy as the idea sounded gross but I tried them at the local farmers market and they are delicious! But then again I love pb and jelly too!


----------



## Missy

who doesn't like pbj's? I have to admit since first trying boiled peanuts and then discovering endame they are not all that different... you just can't expect peanuts...they are more like what they are in fact legumes.


----------



## Julie

I've never heard of a boiled peanut before----is it like peanuts in a shell? peanut butter?:ear:


----------



## Missy

Julie, they are peanuts in the shell that are boiled in water, oil and spices. they usually sell them on the roadside in brown paper bags that show all the great grease. The weird thing is you pull out a peanut and go to "crunch" because it still looks like a peanut, but instead of crunch it kind of oozes into your mouth. They really are very much like Edamame or like lima beans.


----------



## Julie

This sounds like something fun to try! Is it just a regional thing?

Do you crack open the shell and take them out to eat? Or are they out of the shell when you get them?


----------



## Missy

you sort of slurp them out the shell. I think it is primarily a southern thing. I have not seen them up north. But maybe someone who likes them better than me will have a better description.LOL.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Scooter's Family said:


> The smell of boiled peanuts makes me want to uke: My daughter LOVES them, especially from roadside stands on the way to the beach and then they smell nasty in the car. YUKKK!!!


Oh, that's funny! I made a big 'ole pot of boiled peanuts one cool fall night for my Michigan friends and only one (out of about twenty or so) liked them. I love them and often eat so many I feel kind of uke:!!! I always try the regional faves when we go somewhere. It's funny how many things people in one area love, people from outside that area can't stand!


----------



## Me&2Girls

I've heard that they are really tasty if you boil them in beer - now when they are boiled I think someone said that you eat them shell and all. Is that correct or were they pulling my leg?

Talking about regional tastes - how about us Californians with our artichokes and avocados? I adore steamed artichokes with mayo (not salad dressing folks!). I use to love avocado salad dressing but my waistline is eternally grateful that I'm not fond of them anymore. I think they've got about 450 calories each!


----------



## Missy

mmmmm. artichokes dipped in drawn butter.


----------



## mellowbo

Yum, I love artichokes with mayo or melted butter. If I could just learn to give up the mayo or butter my waist would be better too!
Carole


----------



## isshinryu_mom

artichokes and butter for me. My friend who moved to Michigan from San Francisco steamed an artichoke the other day and served it with mayo.... ewwww.... 
(Seriously, I'm going to try it one day just to see.)


----------



## mintchip

Yummy artichokes and avocados!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz

When I was growing up outside of NYC, sauerkraut was always served on hotdogs in buns. Here in Michigan, sauerkraut is served with Polish sausage but not on hotdogs. Instead Michigan has Coney Island hotdogs which are sorta like a chili dog but better. But if you went to Coney Island, NY, you would get a hotdog with sauerkraut! I love hotdogs with sauerkraut, especially when the bun gets mushy! 
Suzy


----------



## Cheryl

So this thread has turned into a food preference? No problem, but I think you would get more hits if people knew what the thread turned out to discuss. Perhaps we need a favorite recipe thread?!?


----------



## Scooter's Family

I was born in NY but live in Atlanta now and I've learned how to make a true southern chocolate pound cake...WITH frosting! As my southern friend says, "It's so good it will make you want to smack your mama!" They're soooooo good!!!


----------



## ama0722

Okay maybe I ate the boiled peanut wrong but I took it out of the shell! I will say just in my few moves BBQ really changes! Here if you say mild, they give you a sweet sauce on the side. Hot is barely hot here too! Hot in LA, I couldn't handle!


----------



## Scooter's Family

You did it right Amanda, you don't eat the shell.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

CA native here and artichokes and avocados RULE! Plus asparagus, alfalfa sprouts, and beets. 

Here's a tasty and healthy sandwich:

1/2 ripe avocado thinly sliced
1 slice tomato (1/4" thick)
Handful of alfalfa sprouts

Put all the above on your favorite bread. Lightly pepper to taste. Way yummy, low on cals (use low cal bread), and chock full of vitamins and the good kind of fat.

Okay, now I'm hungry.


----------

